#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-02-07
<Ronnie> UndiFineD: its where we put our meetings, release parties etc
<cjohnston> UndiFineD: nope.. no second account... against what alot of people want
<cjohnston> or a couple people
<cjohnston> or maybe two
<Ronnie> lp needs to be translated and have an alternative account creation page for non-developers ;)
<cjohnston> prolly not gonna happen
<UndiFineD> oh great, more work for me :P
<UndiFineD> no i am really off to bed
<Ronnie> i guess not, but maybe the ubuntu SSO
<Ronnie> UndiFineD: me too, got school tomorrow
 * cjohnston gets to go divingtomorrow!
<Ronnie> nice, diving
<Ronnie> cjohnston: do you know the difference between https://login.ubuntu.com/+new_account and LP login?
<YoBoY> when you create a LP account you also have a login.u.c account, but the other way is not working or something like that
<mhall119> matrix multiplication is a pain in the rear, anybody know a good shortcut or memory device for this?
<crabbytag> mhall119: in what language?
<mhall119> crabbytag: math
<crabbytag> mhall119: by hand?
<mhall119> for class
<mhall119> yeah
<crabbytag> mhall119: nope. Just do it out :)
<crabbytag> mhall119: it's actually not too bad
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> maybe I'm just too tired to be learning it right now
<crabbytag> mhall119: it's really not too bad
<mhall119> for you maybe
<mhall119> smartytag
<crabbytag> mhall119: multiplication or addition?
<mhall119> multiplication
<mhall119> addition was easy enough
 * crabbytag shrugs
<mhall119> I could wrap my brain around that
<crabbytag> I think it's because I had to do so much of it last year
<mhall119> maybe, I'm doing it this year
<crabbytag> we were writing a rendering engine
<crabbytag> so needed to do some of that stuff out by hand before implementing it
<mhall119> it doesn't help that my professor's damn .pptx slides don't chose the non-ascii characters in OO.o
<crabbytag> I ended up writing mine on a TI-83 :)
<crabbytag> mhall119: oh noes.
<mhall119> I'll have to take them to work and convert them to PDFs
<mhall119> MSOOXML - MathML == Fail
<crabbytag> I don't like XML
<crabbytag> so I dislike MathML :)
<mhall119> at least it's a standard and people know how to implement it
<crabbytag> LaTeX is nice, I don't know why that's not a web standard yet
<crabbytag> mhall119: LaTeX has been around longer
<mhall119> MSOOXML just referenced some way MS did it math representation in some other product, gave no info on how to actually do it
<mhall119> crabbytag: I dunno, I never learned LaTeX either
<crabbytag> mhall119: it's a good standard
<mhall119> that's what I hear
<mhall119> at this point, I'd be happy with anything that used an implementable standard
<cjohnston> mhall119: you still in lp-dev?
<mhall119> cjohnston: yup
<cjohnston> if you scroll up in there ronnie and i, ok ronnie, had a good convo with them
<mhall119> ah yes, good stuff
<mhall119> I've know about the similarity and differences between SSO accounts and LP accounts
<mhall119> that's part of our openiduser## bug
<mhall119> the other part is that the sync between SSO and LP for username and team membership info is evidently quite a horrible hack
<mhall119> so, if they provide an API that is keyed of identity url, that solves the latter problem
<mhall119> and if they provide an API where LD can act as a front-end to LP, that'll solve the former
<mhall119> hmmm, maybe it's time I took another look at the LP source
<mhall119> I think there's already limited ability for us to 'impersonate' a user, I think GroundControl does that
<cjohnston> :-)
 * cjohnston is packing
<nigelb> cjohnston: diving?
<nigelb> Morning \o/
<cjohnston> but of course
<nigelb> hehe
<nigelb> why does that sound so out of a movie
<cjohnston> nigelb: go look at the preview of sanctum
<cjohnston> we watched that friday
<nigelb> I want to watch Tangled :D
<cjohnston> never heard of it
<trinikrono> nigelb: tangled was so good
<trinikrono> :D
<mhall119> cjohnston: it's the new disney princess movie
<cjohnston> ic
<mhall119> yours isn't into the disney princesses?
<mhall119> mine loves them
<YoBoY> good morning
<dholbach> good morning
<nigelb> morning YoBoY :)
<YoBoY> hi nigelb :)
<Pendulum> how goes?
<Pendulum> window fail :(
<nigelb> hehe
<mhall119> morning
<nigelb> o/
<Ronnie> ping mhall119
<mhall119> Ronnie: pong
<Ronnie> i see that in the lpupdate.py the owner_profile is updated with: loco.team_owner.name, but what if ithe team_owner is another team?
<Ronnie> in the file launchpad.py function: is_admin_or_owner  i see the check for "lp_team.team_owner.is_team"
<Ronnie> this seems unconsistent
<Ronnie> the "is_admin_or_owner" function is the only function that sometimes calls the launchpadlib as a result of a page request
<mhall119> Ronnie: right, we should check that the owner is a person, not a team
<Ronnie> oke, ill make a bug report for this
<Ronnie> if the bug is fixed in the lpupdate script, is the subteam check in the function "is_admin_or_owner" still neccessairy?
<mhall119> Ronnie: I'd have to go look through the code to know
<Ronnie> mhall119: in LD a team can have only one owner, right? and many admins
<mhall119> right
<mhall119> but, as you said, owner can be a team, not a person
<mhall119> which we'll have to consider somehow
<Ronnie> mhall119: whats the difference in LD between admins and owners?
<mhall119> Ronnie: different fields, both point to UserProfiles
<mhall119> we don't really treat them any differently from eachother in terms of permissions
<Ronnie> oke, so (theoreticly) we can abandon owner
<Ronnie> mhall119: the members of the team_owner group should all be admins right>
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-02-08
<YoBoY> bonjour
<nigelb> morning YoBoY 
<YoBoY> hi nigelb 
<dholbach> good morning
<YoBoY> moin dholbach 
<dholbach> salut YoBoY
<mhall119> morning dholbach and YoBoY 
<mhall119> and nigelb 
<dholbach> hey mhall119
<nigelb> dholbach: yhey
<nigelb> erm
<nigelb> morning mhall119 
<Ronnie> morning mhall119
<Ronnie> hey nigelb, any progress on the loco map style?
<Randomburger> hy
<YoBoY> hi mhall119 
<nigelb> Ronnie: hey, didn't get time
<nigelb> probably today or tomorow
<cjohnston> Daviey: ping
<nigelb> cjohnston: meeting.
<Daviey> cjohnston, o/
 * Daviey is multitask king
<cjohnston> who what meeting? huh
<cjohnston> lol
<nigelb> right, he multi-tasks
<czajkowski> Daviey: really... since when 
 * mhall119 needs a better to-do list program
<cjohnston> gotcha.. Daviey can you try to review my merge for turning off the sponsorship app prior to the 'sponsorship' period.. it seems like people are applying
<Daviey> czajkowski, meanie!
<Daviey> cjohnston, ahh..  will do
<czajkowski> Daviey: says the person who glares! 
<Daviey> add it to mhall119's todo list.. :)
<mhall119> :P
<nigelb> no no
<nigelb> no one touches mhall119's summit list before he fishes reviewing my merge :-P
<Daviey> hah
<nigelb> *finishes
 * mhall119 needs a much better to do list program
<cjohnston> me too mhall119 
 * nigelb offs to build it
<nigelb> offers
<mhall119> I'm making plans to build one, actually
<mhall119> it's on my to-do list ;)
<mhall119> and it'll be in Django of course
<czajkowski> to do list - tomboy notes
<cjohnston> just improve gtg
<czajkowski> cross out each item as it's done 
<czajkowski> and make new list 
<czajkowski> date them 
<czajkowski> DONE 
<mhall119> cjohnston: I plan on making mine a backend for GTG
<cjohnston> gotcha
<cjohnston> improve gtg first
<mhall119> czajkowski: you'd probably like GTG then, it's a lot like Tomboy interface wise, but better suited for tasks
<czajkowski> GTG ?
<cjohnston> getting thigns GNOME
<cjohnston> !
<Daviey> mhall119, i started one last year... but it was crappy.
<czajkowski> cjohnston: how do I install it ?
<cjohnston> apt-get install gtg
<mhall119> Daviey: I have a list of features I want
<Daviey> mhall119, happy to help
<Daviey> mhall119, start writing.. i'll help
<nigelb> o/
 * nigelb too
<mhall119> I'll be sure to let you guys know
<mhall119> Daviey: nigelb: cjohnston: Here's my desired features list so far: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564556/
<Daviey> mhall119, nice.... create a LP project.. and turn all the features into bugs or blueprints :)
 * mhall119 needs a name
<cjohnston> google apps auth mhall119 
<cjohnston> or ig uess google auth
<mhall119> personally I want to do client-side SSL cert auth
<mhall119> it'll probably start off as local account only
<mhall119> maybe openid
<Ronnie> cjohnston, mhall119: im trying to implement this into LD so users do not have to leave the LD page when joining a team, changing mugshot etc: https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib#Authenticated%20access%20for%20website%20integration
<Ronnie> could this be usefull?
<mhall119> they'd still need to have an SSO account and LP profile
<Ronnie> mhall119: true
<Ronnie> the SSO can be trough login.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> I like the idea, but it wouldn't resolve the complaint about having to have an LP profile
<Ronnie> for the LP profile i have not yet an solution
<Ronnie> still thinking about it
<mhall119> :)
<cjohnston> i dont believe there is anything yet... unless we could make a form that when you click ok it goes to the create lp account page, inputs the info in the correct spot, then hit submit and it goes back to our page 
<cjohnston> just explain in translated terms what is going to happen
<cjohnston> would something like that be possible?
<mhall119> we can put a page up before we re-direct for login explaining what's going on
<mhall119> which would be helpful the first time someone logs in, and annoying every time after that
<Ronnie> if you have an openid account created on login.ubuntu.com how much steps would it take to create a LP account
<cjohnston> cookie?
<cjohnston> no idea
<cjohnston> but it could just create the lp account with the lp.net openid
<cjohnston> no?
<mhall119> cookie wouldn't help, because until they log in, we won't have a way of knowing if they've logged in before
<mhall119> if they don't have an LP account, the openid doesn't give us a username
<cjohnston> right.. but when you do login, create a cookie so that we know for the future
<mhall119> and when you log out, leave the cookie?
<cjohnston> ya
<mhall119> doesn't seem right
<cjohnston> its just a cookie saying this computer has been here
<cjohnston> before
<mhall119> the proper solution would be for SSO and LP to be properly translated and informative
<cjohnston> if cookie that says "hi" exists, dont show login message
<cjohnston> good luck mhall119 
<cjohnston> :-P
<mhall119> yeah, I know
<Ronnie> how much steps are needed to create an LP account?
<Ronnie> 1. Fill in the email,password from the openid
<Ronnie> 2. ?
<mhall119> I'm not sure, at least providing a username in addition to the above
<Ronnie> ill ask the lp-devs
<cjohnston> mhall119: it also needs to be able to sync to android devices
<mhall119> cjohnston: right, that'll use the JSON services
<Ronnie> mhall119, cjohnston: good news
<Ronnie> the account creation can be trough login.ubuntu.com
<Ronnie> these supports several languages
<Ronnie> i tested german
<Ronnie> when that process was done, i could use the email+pass to login to launchpad.net without adding additional info
<Ronnie> i only needed to sign into lp with the openid created on login.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> what if they don't have a launchpad.net profile?
<Ronnie> the launchpad profile is created at first login
<mhall119> will is prompt them to provide a username?
<Ronnie> no, thats part of the openid registration process
<Ronnie> hmm thats the full name ic
<mhall119> oh, I thought you just needed an email address and password to register with SSO
<Ronnie> the username is the first part of the email
<mhall119> ok
<Ronnie> mhall119: you can test here: https://login.staging.ubuntu.com/
<Ronnie> username can be changed with launchapdlib
<Ronnie> the staging site refreshed the db each 24 hours
<Ronnie> login to LP can here: https://staging.launchpad.net/
<mhall119> Ronnie: unfortunately I don't have time right now to try it all out
<cjohnston> Ronnie: when i click applications on staging.ubuntu.com it says Exception Value: column oauth_consumer.user_id does not exist
<cjohnston> LINE 1: SELECT "oauth_consumer"."id", "oauth_consumer"."user_id", "o...
<mhall119> if you think you can make it work, implement in then we'll test it
<Ronnie> cjohnston: i just got to know that staging.ubuntu.com is partly broken, because of a db change
<Ronnie> cjohnston: see #launchpad-dev
<Ronnie> mhall119: ill try to make a branch which uses stagning to test the method
<mhall119> czajkowski: I can't help but notice that the next Ubuntu-ie IRC meeting isn't using the LD Meetings feature :(
<czajkowski> mhall119: we only just annouved the meeting today 
<czajkowski> ask the team why they're not using it...
<czajkowski> not me who schedules it 
<cjohnston> you can put it on the LD tho
<cjohnston> :-P
<mhall119> czajkowski: they probably created it before we released 
<mhall119> it's using an Event record right now
<czajkowski> cjohnston: I can but I try and not interfer in how the team is run tbh 
<mhall119> I believe I said something to ebel already about moving it
<czajkowski> seeing as I dont live there nay more 
 * mhall119 looks in #ubuntu-ie
<mhall119> nope, no ebel
<czajkowski> he doesnt run a screen 
<mhall119> poor guy
<czajkowski> not really
<czajkowski> busy at work 
<mhall119> I was joking
<czajkowski> no smiley....
<mhall119> I emoted on the inside
<czajkowski> doesnt irc very well :)
<Ronnie> cjohnston, YoBoY, mhall119: the first steps for the user authentication for changing user details (teams, mugshot etc) : https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/loco-directory/ld-lp-link
<Ronnie> im counting the steps for a totally new user to take, and its still a lot of steps
<Ronnie> ill put them on paste in a moment
<Ronnie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564709/
<YoBoY> Ronnie: seems complicated ^^" and not only for the foreign users
<Ronnie> YoBoY: it is maybe getting easier (currently talking in #launchpad-dev)
<Ronnie> but if a user has already an ubuntu-one account of other ubuntu-sso account it will be way easier
<YoBoY> great :)
<Ronnie> and login.ubuntu.com is availible in a few different languages
<Ronnie> adding more languages shouldn't be that hard then
<Ronnie> YoBoY: if i should write down the steps (and the amount of english-only pages) that need to be taken now, to do the same. the list will be even longer ;)
<YoBoY> ^^
<YoBoY> I think some parts of the LD could be more "open", like the comments, or the registration for the events, taking only a nickname and an email, 
<Ronnie> the sso account will be used in more and more applications: https://help.launchpad.net/API/ThirdPartyIntegration#Desktop%20integration%20%28Natty%20Narwhal%20and%20later%29 (so having an SSO account shouldn't be a big deal)
<YoBoY> if we can create one on the desktop (ubuntu one ?) and use it everywhere after that, yes, it's easier, next step perhaps it's having the control of the profile page also on the desktop :p
<Ronnie> YoBoY: technically its already possible to write an app which manages your LP account
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-02-09
<mhall119> YoBoY: it'd be a pretty significant refactoring for us to be able to handle users that don't come from LP
<mhall119> AlanBell: Mootbot-UK isn't in #ubuntu-us-fl anymore?
<blahdeblah> mhall119: Is the first URL in the topic the same as the locoteams directory?  I've never heard of it.  Also, is it just for official locos?
 * mhall119 checks the topic
<mhall119> blahdeblah: no, that's just the launchpad group for locoteams
<mhall119> http://loco.ubuntu.com is the loco directory
<mhall119> and it's for approved and non-approved loco teams
<mhall119> any team in launchpad that is also part of the ~locoteams team will be included in loco-directory
<blahdeblah> so can anyone edit the agenda on http://loco.ubuntu.com ?
<mhall119> you can only edit the agenda for a meeting for your team
<mhall119> so, any team you're a member of, you can edit the agenda for
<blahdeblah> How?  I'm logged in, and I'm a member of the team, but i can't see any tools for editing.
<mhall119> what team?
<blahdeblah> ubuntu-au
<mhall119> oh, duh, should have guessed that
<mhall119> does it have the correct username at the bottom of the page?
<blahdeblah> I'm not too snobbish to answer when people ask the obvious... ;-)
<blahdeblah> No username at all.  Just did a hard refresh and still nothing.
<mhall119> hmmm, you sure you're logged in?
<mhall119> mine has "Logged in as: mhall119"
<mhall119> login link is at the top of the page, last item
<blahdeblah> I clicked on join this team, it redirected me to launchpad, i clicked "yes, log me in", and it took me back to the team page, saying i am already a member.
<mhall119> okay, what does it say at the bottom after "Logged in as:"
<blahdeblah> hmmm... Evidently login and login are not the same
<mhall119> ?
<blahdeblah> I clicked the login link, it took me to another launchpad "yes, sign me in" page, and now i can see edit controls.
<blahdeblah> Strange that it seems to have two levels of logged-in-ness
<mhall119> huh...they should both work the same
<mhall119> they use the same code, as far as i know
<blahdeblah> well, they didn't
<mhall119> :(
<blahdeblah> never mind - it's working now
<mhall119> :)
<blahdeblah> So what are the great things that it allows us to re-use?
<mhall119> well, in the near future, we'll be generating team reports with them
<mhall119> there's also plans to integrate it with Mootbot-UK, so it will pull your next agenda item in for you, and post back a link to where it was discussed in the LD entry
<mhall119> the "log url" field
<blahdeblah> It seems to me that a wiki page is a lot more flexible than the few tiny little fields that "add agenda item" gives you
<mhall119> flexible for putting stuff in
<mhall119> not so much for getting stuff out
<mhall119> the wiki is like a black hole of information
<blahdeblah> I just wouldn't want to see the barriers to participation increased
<mhall119> neither do we, which is why we want feedback on what barriers are encountered so we can remove them
<blahdeblah> mhall119: Feedback: give us wiki integration for the agenda items :-)
<mhall119> well, like I said, getting stuff out of a wiki is nearly impossible
<mhall119> putting it back, well we can provide you markup to copy/paste, but the admins are pretty strict about adding plugins to the wiki
<blahdeblah> copy/paste is non-viable - just give an option to include a wiki page's content as the agenda item's main content, instead of that tiny little 40x5 (or whatever it is) box
<blahdeblah> (The 3rd one, that is: "Description")
<mhall119> hmmm, how about if we make the input box bigger and accept wiki markup?
<blahdeblah> *lots* bigger
<mhall119> you should use Chrome
<mhall119> it put's a resize grip on all textarea boxes
<mhall119> but if you would be so kind as to file a bug, I'd be happy to increase the box size: https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+filebug
<blahdeblah> Meh.  When it's advanced enough for Canonical to replace Firefox with it, i might consider switching, but Firefox has too many useful plugins.
<mhall119> handling wiki markup will take longer to implement
<mhall119> but we should be able to integrate Creole
<blahdeblah> s/put's/puts/ - that's the 2nd time today i've seen someone do that!
 * blahdeblah pulls out the angry eyes >:o
<blahdeblah> :-)
<mhall119> pull's
<blahdeblah> don't make me come down there!
<mhall119> I know, and I'm married to an English major too
<mhall119> shame on me
<nigelb> heh
<mhall119> blahdeblah: that'd be a lot of 'down', since I'm on the opposite side of the world
<blahdeblah> :-D
<nhandler> mhall119: The biggest issue I have with the LD is that it forces people to use two different systems: the LD for loco stuff and the wiki for all of their other teams.
 * blahdeblah agrees
<mhall119> nhandler: yeah, I don't like that either, which is why my next big project is opening up LD's features to all teams
<blahdeblah> mhall119: What is the value of being able to query this stuff easily?  To allow some "big brother" monitoring of the locos?  I personally would never bother looking at our team's meeting history unless there was something that prompted me to search, and a wiki is good enough for that.
<mhall119> blahdeblah: no big brother scenarios
<mhall119> like I said, we want to automate team reports
<mhall119> we want to integrate mootbot better
<blahdeblah> How did i know that was going to be the first answer?  ;-)
<blahdeblah> But for whom are the reports?  Why would they look at them?
<mhall119> we want to provide useful data for people to make their own apps or mashups or what have you
<mhall119> blahdeblah: team reports are something you should already be doing
<mhall119> it lets the rest of the community know what's going on in other places/teams
<blahdeblah> I can't think of a less interesting topic for an app/mashup than "what we did in April 2009".
<mhall119> Ubuntu Weekly News makes use of team reports
<blahdeblah> Even then, if it's anything more than 1-3 months old, it's historical interest only.
<mhall119> probably, yeah
<mhall119> oh, re-approval, it's very handy for team reapprovals
<blahdeblah> Seems like a lot of trouble to go to for data that is not going to get queried much...
<mhall119> ah, it was no trouble at all ;)
<blahdeblah> Except for the people who are editing it... ;-)
<mhall119> you don't _have_ to use LD if you don't find it useful
<blahdeblah> Cool
<blahdeblah> Just trying to understand your reasoning behind recommending it over the wiki
<blahdeblah> I like the low-overhead, easy-add, flexible nature of wikis
<mhall119> but if you _want_ to use it, we're happy to make improvements to make that easier
<mhall119> if you find that you prefer the wiki way of doing things, then by all means keep using that
<mhall119> sure
<blahdeblah> at the moment, we're doing an awful lot of double/triple entry
<mhall119> though, I can't remember the last time I got a timeout after posting to LD
<blahdeblah> One of head_victim's bugbears is we don't seem to have a way to share the same event data between, say, LD, wiki, web site, and Facebook.
<mhall119> well LD provide ical, rss and JSON feeds of all it's data
<mhall119> surely your website and facebook can use one of those
<blahdeblah> I don't believe Drupal has any way to import iCal data automatically.
<mhall119> it can import rss though
<blahdeblah> (At least, not the severely limited version Canonical provides)
<mhall119> I'd be willing to bet someone's made an ical importer for it
<blahdeblah> I'd be willing to bet it requires manual intervention, too ;-)
<mhall119> do you use a specific Drupal module for calendar data?
 * blahdeblah checks
<mhall119> if so, we can perhaps write some code to integrate it with LD
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoDirectory/API/Clients already has the start of a PHP client library
<blahdeblah> looks like we use the "Basic Event" module.
<blahdeblah> And we're on drupal 5.22 which is pretty old i understand
<mhall119> yeah, I think they just came out with 7 or something
<blahdeblah> yeah
 * mhall119 isn't much of a drupal developer
<blahdeblah> me neither
<mhall119> but http://drupal.org/project/event says it has an API to store event data
<mhall119> so that + LD client library + whatever drupal uses for scheduled updates
<mhall119> should give you integration
<blahdeblah> apparently, there are no scheduled updates
<blahdeblah> cron was last run 5 weeks ago
<blahdeblah> I would have thought Canonical's hosting would provide some mechanism to do that
<mhall119> http://drupal.org/node/286938 makes it sound like it can import ical
<mhall119> blahdeblah: I'm not sure what they offer, sorry
<blahdeblah> Does look interesting
<mhall119> but again, LD lets us provide this data in a usable form (3 forms, actually), while the wiki does not
<blahdeblah> Anyway, thanks for your help, mhall119 - i'm sure head_victim will have more to say about all this.
<mhall119> thanks for your input, I look forward to fixing your bugs :)
<blahdeblah> :-P
<mhall119> we can't fix what isn't reported
<blahdeblah> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/715581
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715581 in loco-directory "Agenda item description field is too small (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<mhall119> blahdeblah: which is more important for you, vertical space or horizontal?
<blahdeblah> yes
<blahdeblah> ;-)
<mhall119> portrait or landscape?
<mhall119> can't say 'yes' to that :P
<blahdeblah> mhall119: Personally, i would prefer more width, because most screens nowadays are 16:9 or 16:10 aspect ratio, but others might see it differently.  I would say at least 3 times wider and 2 times taller than it currently is.
<mhall119> hmmm, that might be too big for most other teams...
<mhall119> usually they just use a single line for an agenda item
<mhall119> the description field was really only for short descriptions
<blahdeblah> Evidently ;-)
<mhall119> what are you planning on storing in it?
<blahdeblah> If people are going to take the time to prepare for the meeting by adding structured agendas, they will probably want to write 3 or 4 sentences about their item, IMO.
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings sayd "first a half line subject, followed by a short description as a sub-point of the subject, and signing it with your wikiname or IRC nick after that"
<mhall119> 3 or 4 sentences will probably be the max
<mhall119> we don't need a 6x size increase to contain that
<mhall119> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings/2011February8 would easily fit
<mhall119> I think doubling the width and height should be sufficient
<head_victim> mhall119: the idea will be to do that but the team isn't used to it yet so I'm going to introduce it slowly
<head_victim> Make sure everyone knows what it is, where it is and how to use it before it's the only thing in use.
<dholbach> good morning
<AlanBell> mhall119: mootbot-uk appears to be down. Daviey runs that one, I just hacked it together.
<Daviey> *sigh*
<Daviey> should be back
<mhall119> thanks Daviey 
<Ronnie> evening
<leoquant> evening Ronnie 
<leoquant> (response time?)
<Ronnie> hey leoquant, also in this channel :P
<leoquant> ツ
<Ronnie> YoBoY: do you know more teams which have the same LP setup as ubuntu-fr (that the team_owner and team_admins are teams itself?)
<Ronnie> i have a bugfix for this, and want to check this
<YoBoY> Ronnie: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-it
<Ronnie> thx YoBoY, looks like thats working too
<Ronnie> YoBoY: http://img225.imageshack.us/i/schermafdruk1d.png/
<YoBoY> Ronnie: great... but i'm not really sure... if your patch can provide the full list of a team, the "team contact" become useless or redundant, no ?
<dscassel> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<dscassel> <selenium-test-case>
<dscassel> <selenium-comment>This test script was made to automate HUNTAR test case ID 5103 in the 10.0.1 Waterloo backplane.</selenium-comment>
<dscassel> <selenium-comment>Navigate to the User and Groups page before begining to execute and be logged in with Admin credentials.</selenium-comment>
<dscassel> <selenium-comment>oegroup creation</selenium-comment>
<dscassel> <assertTitle parameter="target=Users and Groups, value=" keyword="false" description="Gets the title of the current page."/>
<dscassel> <click parameter="target=ui=livelink::user:userAddItemSelect(), value=" keyword="false" description="Clicks on a link, button, checkbox or radio button. If the click action&#xA;causes a new page to load (like a link usually does), call&#xA;waitForPageToLoad."/>
<dscassel> <clickAndWait parameter="target=ui=livelink::user:addGroup(), value=" keyword="false" description="Clicks on a link, button, checkbox or radio button. If the click action&#xA;causes a new page to load (like a link usually does), call&#xA;waitForPageToLoad."/>
<dscassel> <assertTitle parameter="target=Content Server Create Group, value=" keyword="false" description="Gets the title of the current page."/>
<dscassel> <type parameter="target=GroupName, value=oegroup" keyword="false" description="Sets the value of an input field, as though you typed it in.&#xA;&#xA;Can also be used to set the value of combo boxes, check boxes, etc. In these cases,&#xA;value should be the value of the option selected, not the visible text."/>
<dscassel> <clickAndWait parameter="target=ui=livelink::submitBtn(), value=" keyword="false" description="Clicks on a link, button, checkbox or radio button. If the click action&#xA;causes a new page to load (like a link usually does), call&#xA;waitForPageToLoad."/>
<dscassel> <assertTitle parameter="target=Content Server Group Members Info, value=" keyword="false" description="Gets the title of the current page."/>
<dscassel> <selectFrame parameter="target=EditGroup, value=" keyword="false" description="Selects a frame within the current window.  (You may invoke this command&#xA;multiple times to select nested frames.)  To select the parent frame, use&#xA;&quot;relative=parent&quot; as a locator; to select the top frame, use &quot;relative=top&quot;.&#xA;You can also select a frame by its 0-based index number; select the first frame with&#xA;&quot
<dscassel> <clickAndWait parameter="target=ui=livelink::doneBtn(), value=" keyword="false" description="Clicks on a link, button, checkbox or radio button. If the click action&#xA;causes a new page to load (like a link usually does), call&#xA;waitForPageToLoad."/>
<dscassel> <selenium-comment>Client group creation</selenium-comment>
<pleia2> !ops
<ubot4> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<dscassel> <selectWindow parameter="target=null, value=" keyword="false" description="Selects a popup window using a window locator; once a popup window has been selected, all&#xA;commands go to that window. To select the main window again, use null&#xA;as the target.&#xA;&#xA;&#xA;&#xA;Window locators provide different ways of specifying the window object:&#xA;by title, by internal JavaScript &quot;name,&quot; or by JavaScript variable
<dscassel> Apologies. right click paste gets me every time.
<pleia2> might want to look into flood protection if your client has it :)
<pleia2> (irssi has saved me!)
<dscassel> pleia2: It prevented another 11 lines from being pasted in. :P
<pleia2> ah
<mhall119> irssi saves me from paste flooding moore than I'd like to admit
<Pici> pleia2: still need help?
<pleia2> Pici: no, flood has ended :)
<pleia2> thanks anyway
<Pici> np
<Ronnie> mhall119: is #688064 is committed into production? if so, the status should be changed to "fix released"
<cjohnston> bug 688064
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 688064 in loco-directory "Add meetings to 'upcoming events' on team's pages (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/688064
<cjohnston> yes it is
<cjohnston> want to fix it Ronnie ?
<Ronnie> ill change it. i just needed a confirm
<cjohnston> :-)
<mhall119> Ronnie: +1
<mhall119> good catch
<Ronnie> just working trough my assigned bug ;)
<Ronnie> a few to go
<Ronnie> mhall119: any progress on django foundations lately?
<Ronnie> cjohnston: if you have time, can you review this bug 712569. i need this fix also for another bug and dont want to create conflicts
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 712569 in loco-directory "meetings ical does not use python-vobject (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712569
<mhall119> Ronnie: no, I haven't had a chance to do much of anything lately
<mhall119> been busy with a new project at work
<Ronnie> oke, is there anything i can help to get the foundations running?
<mhall119> the next step is writing a "getting started" guide
<Ronnie> is the project already that far?
<mhall119> probably not
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> but writing the guide will tell us where it's not ready
<Ronnie> whats for example the method for adding urls to the root urls.py (manually?) and what with the media directory of imported branches, they need to be linked
<mhall119> yup, all that needs to be decided and documented
<Ronnie> i think that will be difficult stuff
<Ronnie> at least for what i noticed with the google map sample
<Ronnie> daker, mhall119: looking at this bug 712569 . does the language menu needs translation ? i guess its very hard to find my language if the name of the language is translated in chinese
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 712569 in loco-directory "meetings ical does not use python-vobject (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712569
<Ronnie> oops: bug 648296
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 648296 in loco-directory "Languages in language selector should be listed alphabetically (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Wishlist,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/648296
<daker> Ronnie, if you could look at my branch https://code.launchpad.net/~daker/loco-directory/ld-languages-menu
<daker> and see what's the problem with it
<Ronnie> i was looking at the diff, usually much easier to understand
<daker> ok
<Ronnie> but as far is i understand you look for the translation file to lookup translations for the languages
<Ronnie> but i think the languages should not be translated for each country (the language should be written in the language itself)
<daker> they are not translated
<Ronnie> can we translate them ourself (with help of the loco's) once and put them hardcoded into the db?
<daker> not sure, the languages are taken from LP
<daker> cjohnston, mhall119  what do you think ?
<Ddorda> guys, say, i'm willing to ask for canonical sponsorship for the uds
<Ddorda> i saw "Would you be willing to participate as member of the crew?", what crew?
<nhandler> Ddorda: The crew helps out with keeping everything running smoothly at the events (i.e. making sure people are where they need to be, that the rooms have all of the proper equipment, help with the video and audio streams of the sessions, and other work that gets done) at least from what I've heard from discussions
<Ddorda> nhandler: hm.. i guess i don't mind taking part in that, not sure how much i can help :P
<cjohnston> Ddorda: sponsorship isnt open yet
<cjohnston> Daviey: ^^
<daker_> Ddorda, A crew is a body or a class of people who work at a common activity
<Ddorda> cjohnston: well, as much as i see it is :O
<Ddorda> daker_: i know what crew is
<cjohnston> it isnt..
<Ddorda> i meant what it will be doing
<cjohnston> the app is broken
<cjohnston> it shouldnt show the application yet
<Ddorda> cjohnston: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-o/sponsorship/
<Ddorda> this one?
<cjohnston> correct.. it shouldnt yet show the application.. there is a patch submitted
<cjohnston> waiting for it to be aplied
<Ddorda> well, it worked for me :x
<daker_> Lol
<Ddorda> erm..
 * Ddorda scratches his head
<Ddorda> well, if it worked, it worked, right?
<Ddorda> or i should refill everything soon?
<daker_> you will be the first one to apply xD
<Ddorda> daker_: seem so :P
<cjohnston> they will prolly disregard any that are sent in prior to it being open
<cjohnston> daker_: there have already been others
<Ddorda> cjohnston: too bad, i wrote the "why me" part for long time :x
<Ddorda> cjohnston: i'll get "released" when the new version will come out?
<cjohnston> ?
<Ddorda> cjohnston: "You've already requested sponsorship to uds-o. If you have....."
<cjohnston> my understanding is that it isnt open.. im trying to verify now.. i dont know what will happen to the app if its done prior to sponsorship being accepted
<Ddorda> so do you have any idea if when the new page comes out i'll be able to refill it?
<cjohnston> dunno
<Ddorda> cjohnston: okay, thank you
<Ddorda> cjohnston: if you'll anything further can you PM it to me or something?
<Ddorda> I wanna be updated :P
<cjohnston> sure
<Ddorda> cjohnston: thanks
<Ddorda> going to sleep now. g'night folks :)
<mhall119> UDS sponsorship is not open yet
<mhall119> IIRC, any applications sent now will likely sit and wait until the sponsorship period opens and closes, you don't get any priority by being in there first
<mhall119> AlanBell: where's the mootbot-uk code hosted?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-02-10
<mhall119> dang, lp's bazaar is down
<cjohnston> mhall119: any chance you can review my merge to fix summit and then i can try to get it pushed
<mhall119> cjohnston: I have a test tonight on discrete math
<mhall119> so, it's not likely
<mhall119> but if I finish early I will, that and nigelb's branch if nobody's reviewed it yet
<cjohnston> ty
<JanC> I guess pre-official applications also risk being discarded...
<mhall119> cjohnston: any particular order I should review these branches in?
<nigelb> morning
<mhall119> nigelb: please seem the comments on your summit merge request
<nigelb> mhall119: gah
<mhall119> sorry
<nigelb> mhall119: you around?
<nigelb> mhall119: updated branch :)
<YoBoY> good morning
<AlanBell> mhall119: mootbot-uk is the TCL based bot, a slight enhancement to the mootbot that lives in -meeting, its code is at https://code.launchpad.net/~alanbell/mootbot/moin
<AlanBell> mhall119: meetingology is the new one, based on python and the supybot framework, it is a total rewrite
<AlanBell> mhall119: the code is at https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-bots/ubuntu-bots/meetingology
<dholbach> good morning
<cjohnston> mhall119: pushed ifequal
<cjohnston> im in class all day today, but when i get home ill see if i can get it live if its reviewed by then
<cjohnston> ty
<czajkowski> cjohnston: mhall119 is there a doc or mail on how to use the meetings thingy on the LD 
<mhall119> czajkowski: not yet, does one need to be written?
<czajkowski> mhall119: well I've been asked how folks are to use it 
<czajkowski> so I suspect a few simple steps would be good idea 
<mhall119> ok
<czajkowski> mhall119: pop into -ie 
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> please 
<czajkowski> mhall119: ??
<mhall119> AlanBell: so it meetingology ready to replace mootbot-uk?
<mhall119> czajkowski: I'm there, now what?
<AlanBell> it is pretty close
<AlanBell> I would like some more discussion about the formatting of the output
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> is that the ideal place to start adding LD integration?
<AlanBell> and I know of a bug in the vote system where you can't put text after your vote e.g.
<AlanBell> +1 quite agree
<AlanBell> would not be a valid vote
<mhall119> I see
<mhall119> seems like an easy enough fix
<nigelb> mhall119: I fixed that problem :)
<mhall119> nigelb: cool, I'll take a loot at it later today
<czajkowski> mhall119: was gonna say talk to ebel and tdr112
<nigelb> cjohnston, mhall119: could you add a description here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Sessions
<mhall119> nigelb: done
<mhall119> I think
<mhall119> 500 error on the wiki again after posting
<nigelb> mhall119: great thanks
<Ddorda> cjohnston: it seems like my appliance won't get lost after all :)
<UndiFineD> does LP have a multi voting system ?
<cjohnston> mhall119: ping
<Ronnie> thx
<_marx_> is there a way to ad a monthly ubuntu hour?
<_marx_> to global events
<_marx_> sorry hi yall nc team here
<cjohnston> _marx_: there is no recurring events yet.. you can copy the event though... so create the first one, copy to #2 etc
<_marx_> thx cjohnston 
<_marx_> how about related global event
<cjohnston> Should be the 'Ubuntu Hour' that lists 1/1/11-12/31/11
<_marx_> i'm not seeing that option
<_marx_> just 1/1/11 0:00:00
<cjohnston> then thatsw the one
<_marx_> will i be able to go back and edit this?!
<cjohnston> yup
<_marx_> good
<_marx_> krankies coffee, i'm gonna hit the up for some freebies
<_marx_> register for this event is not needed
<cjohnston> the only reason to register is to have a count
<_marx_> implies one needs to register
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-02-11
<mhall119> phew
<mhall119> just blogged for the first time in ages
<mhall119> cjohnston: nigelb: you guys might be interested: http://family.ubuntu-fl.org/mhall/fun-with-django-meta-classes-and-dynamic-models/
<mhall119> Daviey too ^^
 * nigelb hugs mhall119 :)
<dholbach> good morning
<Daviey> mhall119. nice!
<mhall119> morning
<dholbach> hi mhall119
<mhall119> dholbach: did you see my latest blog post?
<dholbach> yes I did
<dholbach> great work
<mhall119> I'm hoping it'll be open sourced by summer
<dholbach> nice
 * mhall119 looks for some breakfast
<nigelb> morning mhall119 
<mhall119> morning nigelb 
<cjohnston> mornin
<mhall119> hey cjohnston 
<cjohnston> hey mhall119 
<effie_jayx> Hello, anyone?
<_marx_> yo
<_marx_> just hi
<effie_jayx> :)
<_marx_> because i'm not on this team or up to speed
<effie_jayx> we just broke a 8 hour and 39 minute streak of Joins and Parts :)
<_marx_> xclnt
<effie_jayx> it's good to do a test for echo every once in a while
<mhall119> hey effie_jayx 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-02-12
<locodir-user> Hi, everyone. I am new in this chat, so I do not know well to put my nickname... I guess it is better to get in throug the application than throug the webpage... 
<locodir-user> Can somebody give me again the name of the IRCchat that I have to write to get in
<locodir-user> ?
<locodir-user> I did it...
<sense> I've just sent an update on the situation in Ubuntu Nederland to the loco-council list. Apologises for being late.
<cjohnston> mornin from north carolina
<nigelb> cjohnston: you lost? :p
<cjohnston> yup
<nigelb> hows the mountain home? ;)
<cjohnston> nice
<cjohnston> nigelb: fb
<nigelb> cjohnston: WOW
<cjohnston> just got back from a hike.. later we will take the atv's for play time
<luccaa> #ubuntu-it
#ubuntu-locoteams 2011-02-13
<YoBoY> good morning
<Ronnie> ping cjohnston
<Pendulum> Ronnie: I think he's on holiday so he might not be around
<Ronnie> thx Pendulum, you have a good memory.
<asorcales> hi sir
<Ronnie> hi asorcales
<asorcales> i installed my new ubuntu desktop now and i try to join here in this group
<mhall119> czajkowski: for shame
<Ronnie> mhall119: is it OK to have some HTML tags in the translation strings?
<Ronnie> https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-directory/+bug/718064
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 718064 in loco-directory "Problem translating a text containing a dynamic bind (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mhall119> Ronnie: we try to avoid it
<mhall119> we don't want to make the translaters responsible for properly formatted HTML
<Ronnie> mhall119: and in the case of the example above?
<cjohnston> hey Ronnie 
<mhall119> Ronnie: in that case I think we should re-word things to put the link at the end of the text
<Ronnie> hey cjohnston, my question is about the translation,
<Ronnie> bu i have to eat now
<cjohnston> YoBoY: I'm going to say wontfix on the announcement as well. How to participate: the channel is listed, agenda, again: listed, where to talk about the meeting items and agenda.. seems that the default would be the team channel or the team ML, where to find docs and such, can be placed in the descriptions for agenda items
<YoBoY> cjohnston: you always are considering a LoCo Team is 1 channel and 1 mailing list, that's not always that, we are far away from that description.
<cjohnston> The majority of teams are one channel and one ML.. because they are ONE team.
<cjohnston> We cant make everything to support the minority of the teams
<cjohnston> (minority being one or two
<cjohnston> )
<cjohnston> maybe you guys should work on centralizing stuff
<YoBoY> centralizing stuff ?
<YoBoY> on #ubuntu-fr we have currently 230 people connected, how we can make support/chat/event organisation/... on a big chan like that for example
<cjohnston> making one source of information
<YoBoY> it's the same for the mailing lists
<cjohnston> IMO you should have an "official team channel" and then a support channel and a whatever else channel... Event organization can take place in the team channel
<YoBoY> why the english users don't use just #ubuntu chan and just one mailing list ?
<cjohnston> English support is supplied by any/all english speaking loco teams.. 
<cjohnston> and then each loco team has their loco channels
<cjohnston> the support should be provided by the french community, not the french loco team
<YoBoY> it's the same for the french chans, #ubuntu-qc provide support to for example, but like the english official chan, our team/french chan is the best to have support (more people)
<cjohnston> ok
<YoBoY> so we had to open other chans, an -offtopic for example
<YoBoY> etc... 
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> we have those in the EN communities as well
<YoBoY> sometimes I think you don't understand we have to take in charge every aspect of the websites/support in french
<cjohnston> Right... but that needs to be the french commuity.. not just one loco team
<cjohnston> a loco team should be a "local community" 
<cjohnston> ie. a country, city, state, province
<YoBoY> yes, but there is always a leading team
<cjohnston> not an entire culture
<cjohnston> but they should still be seperate
<YoBoY> you have canonical, the french community have ubuntu-fr ;)
<cjohnston> i dont have anything canonical
<cjohnston> canonical is a company
<YoBoY> s/canonical/ubuntu fondation/whatever
<cjohnston> All of the french teams can go to support the french "support areas"
<YoBoY> they already are doing that
<cjohnston> and yes, maybe one or two teams provide most of the support
<cjohnston> but a LoCo Team should be a Local Community
<cjohnston> ie, close together
<YoBoY> for the local events I totaly agree, our events are in France
<cjohnston> ireland is a team, new york state is a team, florida is a team... there isnt an EN team that encompases all people who speak english because they arent local
<cjohnston> ok.. so then your LoCo team should be Ubuntu-France
<YoBoY> ^^
<YoBoY> too late
<cjohnston> the ubuntu-fr team is a community team.. made up of all -fr related teams
<cjohnston> well.. we cant help that, and cant write LD to support one team
<YoBoY> I don't want that too
<cjohnston> thats what you keep asking for
<YoBoY> no, that's what you want to read :], adding comment it's not usefull just for me, it's for everyone
<cjohnston> you want non-LP members to be able to use LD because LP isnt in french. you want non-team members to be able to make agenda items because the -fr team iirc only has "48 lp" members
<YoBoY> like I said you don't want to understand :)
<cjohnston> I cant wrap my head around the concept of how you guys oragnized your team.. yes.. you are correct.. so i am wrapping my head around the way that the majority of the teams that i have seen operate
<YoBoY> a new user don't have necessary the skills to understand Launchpad, locoteam concept, irc, mailing lists, etc... My point of view is to keep it simple. The comments, like in blogs, it's a good feature if you let, like in blogs, everyone participate
<cjohnston> That isn't the way that LD is setup
<YoBoY> yes I know
<cjohnston> That doesnt seem to be the way that the developers want to set it up.
 * cjohnston thinks that the ubuntu-fr team should make a video tutorial of how to sign up for LP and then how to join ubuntu-fr
<cjohnston> that walks you step by step
<YoBoY> arg ^^
<cjohnston> or work on translating LP.. the LP devs arent against it.. its just that there are only 24 hours in a day
<Ronnie> cjohnston: should it be possible to not 'sync' the LP-team, but manage our own (info from LP + own member<->group combination). this will allow non-english to login on login.ubuntu.com and manage team membership witout logging into LP
<Ronnie> mhall119:  ^
<cjohnston> I think that would involve reworking the backend of LD
<cjohnston> I like the idea that you were working on with allowing LD to interface with LP
<YoBoY> cjohnston: just a last question, for you what's the purpose of the LD ?
<cjohnston> centralizing LoCo team information, making event planning/tracking easier, and now making meeting planning and tracking easier
<YoBoY> for who ?
<Ronnie> cjohnston: the old idea i was working on, still needs LP (one to login and allow rights)
<cjohnston> loco teams
<Ronnie> we also have to be carefull with that
<cjohnston> :-/ Ronnie 
<cjohnston> spam?
<cjohnston> or security
<cjohnston> or both
<Ronnie> security
<cjohnston> that sucks
<Ronnie> if LD is hacked, hackers can change info on LP for that users too
<cjohnston> I wonder how hard it would be to get translations started for signing up to lp
<YoBoY> it's here the différence between you and me, I think the LD is for every new user in priority not for the members of the locoteams ;)
<cjohnston> LD doesnt really have much for new users
<cjohnston> other than finding a team near you
<cjohnston> what else do you want it to do
<cjohnston> YoBoY: do you want to teach me spanish?
<YoBoY> cjohnston: lol no, why ?
<cjohnston> cause im in a spanish class
<YoBoY> :D
<Ronnie> i think that team participation is first priority
<cjohnston> not that i wanted to learn french, but the wife wouldnt let me learn french
<YoBoY> I don't speak spanish, but I can teach you portuguese ;)
<Ronnie> others (mugshots etc) are minor issues
<cjohnston> lol
<Ronnie> maybe timezone?
<cjohnston> I think that currently LD offers what it was desinged to offer
<cjohnston> a couple things can maybe be improved on
<cjohnston> and new features can be added 
<cjohnston> but i think the majority of what the desire for it to do is now done
<cjohnston> not that i ever get time, but ive started hanging out in the -es channels
<YoBoY> I think LD should be the first entry point to the loco teams for the new users. If a new user go to ubuntu.com he found the Loco Directory, and have all the information on the team near him. He can starting with that, contact them, participate in one event, ask some question about the event (if he can comment on the event), participe more activily by attending to the meetings, ...
<cjohnston> all that exists.. (except open comment on events)
<Ronnie> i think the question is, how much do we want to be dependant of (a developer platform) for managing loco-teams
<cjohnston> Ronnie: I think thats the easiest thing to do
<cjohnston> if we try chaning it, its going to create a huge bunch of work for us
<cjohnston> and i think alot of the people in the community will buck the change
<cjohnston> i like how your LP page is kinda like your ubuntu resume
<Ronnie> i dont know how many of the ubuntu users do not know english
<cjohnston> including what teams your a member of
<Ronnie> yes, but it still keep the security issues
<cjohnston> hi locodir-user 
<YoBoY> the only need on using launchpad, is to reuse its teams. I understand why we use it for all the "administrative" part of the loco directory, but we can also have a "user" part more open. There is a lot of sites using different access modes
<cjohnston> but then we have to rewrite the whole thing to support accounts
<YoBoY> not necessary, I like to compare to the comments on the blogs, you don't have to create an account to post, you only have to enter an ident, a mail and you message, or to log in using an openid (more secure) and you don't create an account just for that
<cjohnston> but what would you use for a 'name' just an open id url?
<cjohnston> i understand how it works on blogs, but this isnt a blog
<cjohnston> and then what would i refer to you as? a url?
<YoBoY> the openid connexion provide a name and an email, you need more ?
<YoBoY> btw we are alreadyusing openid connexions ;)
<cjohnston> right.. but only from one source
<YoBoY> yes
<cjohnston> using it from the one source makes a way to allow for users to contact each other
<YoBoY> not really, the "one source" aspect we have here it's just to have the teams, the mugshots, and some other fields launchpad is sharing with an autorized site. To contact a user who have post a comment for example, it's just adding another comment (if we have mail subscription like in blogs ^^"), or if you are a loco team admin, we can have the privileges to see the emails of the posters
<YoBoY> I wish I could do more, helping the devs, but I don't know python (yet), and I don't have enought time to do that also :]
<cjohnston> I took a python class, but most of what ive learned ive learned by playing
<cjohnston> I'm good at reading code
<cjohnston> so i am able to replicate and modify to make it do what i want to do
<cjohnston> I "wrote" the initial code for all the meeting stuff in one night
<cjohnston> all i did was copied the event code, changed words, and changed a few other things
<Ronnie> YoBoY: the login.ubuntu.com and login.launchpad.net does not provide email and full name, only username and team participation
<YoBoY> great, I already started to learn python too, I can read the code also, but I don't have time to play with it ^^
<daker> Ronnie, they do ツ
<Ronnie> daker, not always
<Ronnie> i though only to selective sites
<YoBoY> Ronnie: I think there is restrictions if your site if not autorized but you can extend that, I don't remember where I read this...
<daker> for wiki.u.c LP provides a fullname & email
<Ronnie> but i thought the email was not send, i never saw LP send my email in an openid request
<Ronnie> hmm
<daker> if it's requested yes
<cjohnston> akgraner: how far are you from Purlear?
<cjohnston> nigelb: ping
<mhall119> good evening everyone
<mhall119> Ronnie: LP can provide your email address if you have it listed as public
<Ronnie> ah, thats why it never sended my email 
<mhall119> the wiki probably cheats and has access to all of LP's info, regardless
<mhall119> YoBoY: cjohnston and I are running a session during the upcoming Ubuntu Developer Week about how to get started coding for LD, you should attend
<YoBoY> hi mhall119 
<cjohnston> mhall119: wanna look at that merge for summit?
<mhall119> YoBoY: has there been any discussion about creating a France LoCo Team, separate from the French team?
<cjohnston> +100
<YoBoY> because we like more our french side than the "France" side. We can do more for Ubuntu staying the locoteam where all the francophone people can find help and ressources, than just planning events in France.
<mhall119> cjohnston: how much of https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/710779/+merge/48087 is just whitespace?
<mhall119> YoBoY: I'm not saying get rid of the French side
<mhall119> just separate the language from the country teams
<cjohnston> -If you have any problems with this app, please contact
<cjohnston> 104	-<a href="mailto:scott@ubuntu.com">scott@ubuntu.com</a>.
<cjohnston> changing that
<mhall119> YoBoY: you can make ubuntu-france as a new team
<cjohnston> and on one of the pages adding <article> around some text to match other pages
<mhall119> you can even use the same #ubuntu-fr channel
<mhall119> cjohnston: okay
<YoBoY> I know we are a really different LoCo Team and won't fit in the boxes ^^ we don't want to change that just because you can't understand how we are working ^^
<YoBoY> this is the same people in majority doing everything, we have no benefits artificialy separating the team
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-02-06
<YoBoY> bonjour
<nigelb> Guten morgen YoBoY 
<YoBoY> how are you nigelb ? :)
<nigelb> Out sick today.
<YoBoY> sick too but at work ^^"
<nigelb> Ouch
<dholbach> good morning
<lReghina> hi I have a problem with my colours . I see white as PINK
<lReghina> can you help me? I'm not a computer genius
<lReghina> Ciao a tutti 
<lReghina> ho un promblema con i colori dello schermo . Vedo il bianco come Rosa
<lReghina> C'è qualcuno che mi possa aiutara?
<Reghina> hi
<Reghina> I have a problem with my colours. I see WHITE as PINK
<Reghina> ?
<yo_> hi
<yo_> I wnat to setup my local android maarket for my android based devices...
<yo_> any one can help me
<mhall119> yo_: there's probably a more helpful place for android questions
<mhall119> we're here to support Ubuntu local teams
<jo-erlend> I love that quit message. "Page closed". :)
<paultag> we should get freenode to change it to "Rage Quit"
<Daniel0108> hey guys, is it possible to get at.ubuntu.com for my loco?
<JanC> Daniel0108: are you from the Austrian loco team?
<cjohnston> Daniel0108: probably not.. normally its a full domain name
<JanC> Daniel0108: locoteams use domain names like ubuntu-at.org
<Daniel0108> JanC, oh, okay
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-02-07
<ebel> I am trying to add some people as admins to the loco team portal ( here http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ie )
<ebel> and airurando and czajkowski are now set, but i think in a few minutes it'll just revert
<czajkowski> mhall119: ?
<ebel> (this has happened before earlier today)
<ebel> anyone know what's going on?
<czajkowski> nigelb: cjohnston mhall119 any idea?
<ebel> I /presume/ it's syncing with launchpad or something?
<ebel> maybe
<ebel> actually probably isn't that, since ( https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ie ) only lists me (rorymcc) as an admin, and mean-machine is still staying admin on LTP
<ebel> ok it has revert again
<ebel> probably this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/loco-team-portal/+bug/792475
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 792475 in loco-team-portal "Team admins getting reset (daily?)" [Medium,New]
<mhall119> czajkowski: it pulls admins from Launchpad
<mhall119> I didn't think we could even change it in lTP
<mhall119> daker: ping
<mhall119> ebel: you should add the admins in launchpad
<ebel> mhall119: OK.
<ebel> mhall119: but it's re-adding people who aren't admins on launchpad....
<ebel> probably best to remove that edit option from the form if you can't actaully edit it
<mhall119> ebel: yeah, I'm going to remove it
<dholbach> can somebody please change "upgrade to lucid" in http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1443/detail/? :)
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> dholbach: change to precise?
<dholbach> oneiric→precise and lucid→precise
<dholbach> as it's an LTS
<czajkowski> done 
<dholbach> great
<mhall119> czajkowski: I'm working on markdown wiki-style formatting for you on LTP
<Daniel0108> is there a wiki page about how to become an approved loco?
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingApproved
<Daniel0108> oh, just found it
<Daniel0108> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingApproved
<Daniel0108> :P
<Daniel0108> thanks anyways
<czajkowski> first hit when googling 
<cjohnston> .10
<ebel> OK, i've given the 2 users admin on LP and that's now shown on LTP.
<ebel> however there's a user (Mean Machine) who's not an admin on LP, but LTP is still making them admin
<ebel> this is weird
<mhall119> ebel: I'll look into it, might be a cache problem
<mhall119> how long ago did he stop being an admin?
<czajkowski> 2+ yrs ago?
<ebel> yeah, hasn't been admin on LP in aaaages
<ebel> and the changes from LP from today (when i added new people) appeared
<mhall119> hmmm, not likely cache then
<mhall119> ebel: is he the team owner on Launchpad?
<mhall119> ebel: he's still an admin of ~ubuntu-ie: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-ie/+members?active_batch=75&active_memo=75&active_start=75
<ebel> aaaaah
<mhall119> :)
<ebel> fixed now
<ebel> cheers
<mhall119> cheers
<Daniel0108> well, can we (the Austrian loco) get ubuntu-at.org without being approved?
<mhall119> !loco-council ^^
<ubot2> Factoid 'loco-council ^^' not found
<mhall119> !loco-council
<ubot2> Factoid 'loco-council' not found
<mhall119> what?
<mhall119> !loco_council
<czajkowski> bah
<ubot2> Factoid 'loco_council' not found
<czajkowski> jpds: it's broken again 
<mhall119> dammit, it's one of those
<czajkowski> lococouncil
<czajkowski> !lococouncil
<ubot2> The Loco Council is cprofitt, czajkowski, greg-g, itnet7, SergioMeneses and xdatap1 - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> huzzah 
 * czajkowski points mhall119 to the topic 
<Daniel0108> czajkowski, can we get it? :)
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-at
<czajkowski> let me see
<mhall119> czajkowski: you mean I have to look all the way up there?  That's too difficult
<jpds> Really?
<czajkowski> jpds: eh no 
<Daniel0108> czajkowski, you can also see the launchpad page, I'm the owner of the lp team ;)
<mhall119> jpds: I'm broken, can you fix me?
<jpds> mhall119: Potentially.
<czajkowski> Daniel0108: right gimmie a moment and let me see what the story is 
<czajkowski> it used to be hosted and done by different people 
<Daniel0108> okay, no problem
<cjohnston> jpds: is there a code fix for mhall119 to upgrade him to version 1.0
<Daniel0108> czajkowski, there were problems with the council and I talked to Wolf Rogner and he transferred it to me
<czajkowski> Daniel0108: with which council 
<Daniel0108> czajkowski, tbh, I'm not sure, I just know it didn't exist anymore when I wanted to join, so I re-started it
<czajkowski> Daniel0108: I dont know what council you're referring to 
<Daniel0108> I'm really not sure, sorry
<Daniel0108> czajkowski, I just know there was a problem with marion (webbutterfly), because she used the loco to do advertisments (or something like that)
<czajkowski> ok
<Daniel0108> I'm not sure about the rest, but juliux knows more about it (at least I think so ;)), czajkowski 
<czajkowski> Daniel0108: atm I'm not sure I *think* its by mailing rt@ubuntu.com but not 100% sure 
<Daniel0108> czajkowski, okay, what is the "rt"?
<juliux> hi Daniel0108 czajkowski ;)
<juliux> Daniel0108: what did you tried?
<Daniel0108> juliux, I'm trying to get ubuntu-at.org
<Daniel0108> for our loco website
<juliux> czajkowski: as far as i know they just need to send a mail to rt@ubuntu.com to get the dns key and/or dns changed as they have used that domain in the paste
<czajkowski> juliux: rght as I said email rt@ubutu.com
<czajkowski> rt is request tracker 
<Daniel0108> ahh, okay
<Daniel0108> thank you
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-02-08
<Iowan> FC member (me) has a question about LoCo forum moderator(s).
<Iowan> !lococouncil
<ubot2> The Loco Council is cprofitt, czajkowski, greg-g, itnet7, SergioMeneses and xdatap1 - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<Iowan> cprofitt,  now a question for you or another of the loco council...
<cprofitt> Iowan: shoot
<Iowan> Thanks - I'l probably need to get more data, but here's the short version:
 * cprofitt listens (err... reads)
<Iowan> Occasionally, the FC mailing list gets requests to change loco forum moderators
<Iowan> I CAN chane them, but would like the Loco council input
<cprofitt> hmm...
<Iowan> Is there a list of who contacts are - and who can/should be able to request moderators changed?
<cprofitt> I think there are two scenarios for this...
<cprofitt> If the request comes from a) the team contact(s) as listed on loco.ubuntu.com or launchpad.net
<cprofitt> b) the previous forum area moderator I would approve the switch w/o consultation
<cprofitt> if it does not I would 
<cprofitt> a) try to contact the those people
<cprofitt> if you can not contact the people refer the issue to the LC
<cprofitt> that is roughly what we do for issues regarding team contacts and mailing lists
<cprofitt> the only exception to that would be if the request comes from the LC
<cprofitt> which means the original request went to the LC and we vetted the request
<Iowan> Current request is from Zach Gibbens - re Tennessee Loco forum moderators.
<cprofitt> is he the current forum moderator?
<Iowan> His email sez he's the tustee
<Iowan> trustee...
<cprofitt> https://launchpad.net/~cyberanger/+participation
<cprofitt> he is the listed 'lead' contact for that team per launchpad and loco.ubuntu.com
<cprofitt> so I would say you can make the change
<cprofitt> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/tennessee.team
<Iowan> Thanks.  I'll probably be requesting more info later. Is there a Loco council mailing list?
<cprofitt> there is
<cprofitt> let me get you the addy
<cprofitt> though you can always look that information up yourself and act on it
<Iowan> I'll try to do that, but the LC is my final authority...
<cprofitt> we are always willing to help
<cprofitt> and feel free to ask in any case you feel nervous or uneasy about it
<cprofitt> community-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<cprofitt> just don't feel like you have to defer to us if you can verify the person as one of the admins
<Iowan> I appreciate that - and will eventually be in contact to change  Iowa loco team contact (currently me)
<Iowan> Is that the LC list - or CC?
<cprofitt> sorry... wrong list
<cprofitt> loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<cprofitt> there ya go
<cprofitt> copied the wrong email from one of mine
<cprofitt> screaming kids make you inaccurate at times :-)
<Iowan> Thanks - when/if I make moderator changes, I might send a quick note for verification
<cprofitt> sounds good.
<Iowan> Tat'llo for now - thanks again.
<Iowan> That'll for now - thanks again.  (darned rubber keyboard!)
<Iowan> That'll do for now - thanks again.  (darned rubber keyboard!)
<tiagoscd> !lococouncil
<ubot2> The Loco Council is cprofitt, czajkowski, greg-g, itnet7, SergioMeneses and xdatap1 - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<tiagoscd> good night! how can i request a mailing list at lists.ubuntu.com to a loco team?
<paultag> tiagoscd: send mail to rt@ubuntu.com
<paultag> that's human digested so just be descriptive
<tiagoscd> ok, tks paultag 
<paultag> tiagoscd: you got it, champ!
<YoBoY> good morning
<cjohnston> soon to be good night
<bkerensa> cjohnston: You in SF yet?
<locodir-user> Hai
<mhall119> hello
<cjohnston> bkerensa: I've been out here since Sunday
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-02-09
<rick-schwai> Test Mesage
<h00k> rick-schwai: hey there!
<h00k> rick-schwai: go ahead and type /join #ubuntu-us-wi
<tiagoscd> hi
<tiagoscd> i'm an ubuntu brazilian community council and like to request infos about our page hosting ubuntu-br.org... after the death of Andre Gondim we have no idea how it works because he was the responsable
<tiagoscd> !lococouncil
<ubot2> The Loco Council is cprofitt, czajkowski, greg-g, itnet7, SergioMeneses and xdatap1 - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ugj_dashboard> \o/
<nigelb> tiagoscd: Hi! If you stick around long enough, someone will be around to help you.
<nigelb> It seems everyone is either away or sleeping.
<nigelb> Alternatively, you could send the loco council an email to get things moving
<mhall119> tiagoscd: you can also email loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<tiagoscd> nigelb, i opened a ticket at RT
<tiagoscd> at morning I'll come back here :)
<tiagoscd> tks mhall119 nigelb ;)
<nigelb> Oh, great. RT is a nice start.  If you give the loco council the RT number, they'll be able to help you.
<mhall119> !z 'è
<ubot2> Factoid "z '\xc3\xa8" not found
<tiagoscd> nigelb great :)
<mhall119> ibus fail
<paultag> mhall119: homeslice from the design team never bothered to email me back
<nigelb> ohai paultag 
<paultag> heyya nigelb 
<mhall119> paultag: about lightdm?
<paultag> mhall119: yeah
<mhall119> is homeslice really his nick?
<paultag> no
<paultag> it's swilson or something
<mhall119> paultag: ok, it's on my todo for tomorrow
<paultag> mhall119: thanks champ
<mhall119> np
 * mhall119 is off to bed
<paultag> n8
<nigelb> 9
<paultag> someone's going to hate me in the near future - I just ordered 1,000 stickers with a link to "never gana give you up"
<paultag> (QR code)
<paultag> and I'm going to sticker over advertisement QR codes
<dholbach> hahahaha
<mhall119> paultag: that's despicable, I love it
<paultag> >:D 
<paultag> dholbach: oh jeez, now it's on facebook :)
<jo-erlend> haha
<tiagoscd> hello
<tiagoscd> i'm an ubuntu brazilian community council and like to request SSH access to our page hosting ( ubuntu-br.org )
<tiagoscd> i opened ticket #19283 but i didn't get an answer
<xdatap1> tiagoscd, hi! let me check
<tiagoscd> xdatap1, currently our pages (ubuntu-br.org) are so ugly, we need to change it
<tiagoscd> also i request help at canonical-sysadmin channel
<xdatap1> tiagoscd, I can't see the ticket "No permission to view ticket ", can you?
<cjohnston> tiagoscd: fwiw, RTs are prioritized when they are sent in
<cjohnston> tiagoscd: so it is possible that yours is not high priority and it has been triaged down and will be gotten to later
<tiagoscd> :(
<tiagoscd> xdatap1, also i cannot see it at rt.ubuntu.com... i just received the ticket ID
<xdatap1> tiagoscd, how old is that ticket?
<tiagoscd> I sent it yesterday
<cjohnston> tiagoscd: it could take a few weeks
<cjohnston> the group that is responsible is the IS team for Canonical, so obviously some things get priority over others
<tiagoscd> the way is to wait
<tiagoscd> anyway tks a lot :) cjohnston xdatap1
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-02-10
<dholbach> good morning
<mhall119> !lococouncil
<ubot2> The Loco Council is cprofitt, czajkowski, greg-g, itnet7, SergioMeneses and xdatap1 - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<mhall119> I'd like to suggest changing the hashtag and pictag for the upcoming global jam from #ugj to #globaljam
<mhall119> 1) #ugj is being used for something else already, #globaljam isn't
<mhall119> 2) #globaljam is relatively short, and can be used in combination with #ubuntu 
<mhall119> 3) #globaljam is more descriptive than #ugj
<greg-g> mhall119: what is #ugj being used for?
<greg-g> and there are hashtag collisions many times for the really short ones
<mhall119> greg-g: seems an expression of exasperation
<greg-g> (which, since microblogs are temporal it isn't much of an issue)
<greg-g> huh
<mhall119> probably an alternative to or misspelling of #ugh
<greg-g> interesting
<greg-g> mhall119: how about just saying "please use #globaljam (or #ugj) for jam-related posts" ? I mean, I don't really care, honestly
<mhall119> greg-g: we'll say that, yes, but I need to know what to use for the microblog and photo feeds on loco.ubuntu.com
<greg-g> ah
<greg-g> can you do both?
<mhall119> no
<mhall119> not currently
 * greg-g nods
<mhall119> greg-g: the other suggestion is to just use #ubuntu for those feeds
<greg-g> mhall119: I was thinking that, might be the most simple
<greg-g> so we disrecommend #ugj and #globaljam, then since we can't look for more than one
<mhall119> greg-g: ok, that's 2 votes in favor of #ubuntu, good enough for me
<greg-g> :)
<mhall119> greg-g: czajkowski: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1443/detail/
<mhall119> you guys (LC) can now use markdown and straight HTML in the global event descriptions
<greg-g> woot
<mhall119> we also have a dashboard page just for the global jam:  http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/globaljam/
<cjohnston> /4/11
<head_victim> Interesting, just checked out the globaljam dashboard and apparently there is now a Ubuntu Streetkids Theatre - http://www.ubuntutheatre.org/EN/mission.htm (saw some weird pictures in the flickr stream for Ubuntu)
<mhall119>  head_victim interesting
<bkerensa> head_victim: Yeah Ubuntu is being used quite a bit outside the realm of FOSS lately
<mhall119> I know there's an Ubuntu restaurant somewhere in California too
<bkerensa> there is a restaurant called Ubuntu in San Francisco
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> ha
<bkerensa> and Ubuntu Cola
<bkerensa> and many other Ubuntu things
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> oh, I thought Ubuntu cola was made for the software
<bkerensa> nope
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> private company :D
<bkerensa> Canonical doesnt enforce their trademark very effectively
<czajkowski> bkerensa: you do like the one word per sentence don't you
<czajkowski> thought there was life going on in here till I realised it was you one per lining :) 
<bkerensa> Most sorry about my IRC habits unfortunately I was unable to curb the habit a decade ago
<bkerensa> :)
<czajkowski> :/
<bkerensa> I also enjoy smileys 
<pleia2> bkerensa: it's not in San Francisco, it's all the way up in Napa
<pleia2> and you can't actually enforce dictionary word trademarks broadly outside your industry
<pleia2> (apple music label and apple itunes, problem; ubuntu operating system and ubuntu cola, no problem)
<bkerensa> pleia2: I see
<bkerensa> I thought trademark powers were much broader... I guess thats a good thing
<bkerensa> Hmm... Napa
<mhall119> bkerensa: trademark only applies when there is the possibility of consumers buying one product thinking it is the other
<mhall119> since nobody is buying food from Canonical, or buying OS support from a restaurant, there's no problem
<bkerensa> How does Google enforce their trademarks against typo domains then? Unless the site using a typo domain is a search engine or engaged in offering similar services?
<mhall119> bkerensa: probably the domains are registered and hosted in a country with less that effective trademark enforcement policies
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-02-11
<locodir-user> how to install ubuntu?
<locodir-user> i already have windows xp...
<YoBoY> locodir-user: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<bkerensa> Hello 
<jo-erlend> hello :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2012-02-12
<JanC> ping locoteam members
<JanC> czajkowski, itnet7, greg-g: I am just reading some of my locoteam members think we need to go up for re-approval next Thursday, but strangely enough, as the locoteam contact I didn't get any mails about that, surely something must be wrong here?
<JanC> SergioMeneses: you too ^^^  
<SergioMeneses> jalrnc, hello...
<JanC> either somebody in my locoteam is confused, or I didn't get contacted about this?
<SergioMeneses> JanC, Can you give me the launchpad page?
<JanC> SergioMeneses: launchpad page of what?  our locoteam?
<JanC> it's ~ubuntu-be
<JanC> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-be
<SergioMeneses> jalrnc, date -> 2012-02-16
<JanC> clearly, I'm listed as the contact person, but didn't get contacted
<JanC> so something went wrong?
<SergioMeneses> JanC, when you realized that the date was about to end?
<JanC> I'm not sure how some other locoteam members knew this, and started preparing things for a reapproval this week, but I *am* somewhat disturbed about how I never got contacted...
<JanC> I don't expect an answer from them before tomorrow anyway
<JanC> or maybe Monday
<JanC> about how/when they found out
<SergioMeneses> JanC, mmm....
<JanC> but IMO it doesn't matter how they found out, I want to know why *I* wasn't informed by the loco council...
<paultag> JanC: was a re-approval bug not filed?
<JanC> paultag: how should I know?
<paultag> JanC: it would have told you
<paultag> JanC: and you would have been subscribed as the owner of the team
<JanC> I didn't get informed at least...
<JanC> I am not the owner
<JanC> I am the loco contact
<paultag> JanC: who's the owner?
<JanC> which is the person-to-contact
<paultag> I understand
<paultag> JanC: who's the owner?
<SergioMeneses> the date is correct ... about e-mail: I do not know because your not the official contact ... the more likely the official contact has been reported about the reapproval
<SergioMeneses> JanC, ↑↑↑
<paultag> JanC: did the owner get a mail?
<JanC> https://launchpad.net/~markvdb
<JanC> but he was probably extremely busy with FOSDEM lately
<SergioMeneses> paultag, JanC is not the contact... 
<paultag> SergioMeneses: 01:22 < JanC> I am the loco contact
<paultag> SergioMeneses: sorry?
<paultag> SergioMeneses: owner / admin != contact for a lot of cases
<paultag> SergioMeneses: it's a common mistake
<SergioMeneses> paultag, you're right!... 
<paultag> I know I am :)
<JanC> SergioMeneses: see http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-be --> I'm the contatc  ☺
<paultag> SergioMeneses: I did do this for like 2 years :)
<paultag> you have to manually verify each re-app 
<JanC> I was on the loco council too  ;)
<paultag> JanC: yeah yeah, join the club :)
<SergioMeneses> JanC, nice
<JanC> which is why I'm a bit disturbed  ;)
<paultag> JanC++
<paultag> JanC: I had a killer workflow when I was "in office" :)
<JanC> well, I happened to be working with a locoteam that wasn't very responsive at he end, which killed almost all workflow, but yeah...  :P
<paultag> :P
<JanC> anyway, I guess we can still go up for reapproval next Thursday (thanks to our anarchistic team structure)
<JanC> but I'd still like to know what went wrong...
<SergioMeneses> JanC, look https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<paultag> JanC: I don't know how it goes now, but in the case of a screwup on the LC side, I've seen a lot of extentions to the end of the cycle
<paultag> JanC: I wonder if czajkowski / SergioMeneses would be +1 to that
<SergioMeneses> I only see Netherlands.... 
<JanC> that was in January
<JanC> or added in January?
<JanC> anyway, I think we can manage (after all we only have to list what we did/do, not to invent anything new ;) )
<JanC> hm, next meeting is scheduled for much later it seems?
<JanC> now I'm even more confused
<JanC> let me check with my team members about his  ;)
<SergioMeneses> JanC, The next meeting is scheduled for Tuesday 21th February 2012, 20:00 UTC and and will be held in #ubuntu-meeting on irc.freenode.net. 
<JanC> which is after February the 16th...
<JanC> but OTOH, the conditions for the reapproval process aren't met: the locoteam contact was never contacted about this
<SergioMeneses> JanC, look https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/TeamApprovalGuidelines
<JanC> SergioMeneses: no, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoTeamReApproval
<JanC> """The LoCo Council will attempt to contact the LoCo team a reasonable number of times (3) over a reasonable period (1 month). We do this by creating a bug and emailing the team contact. """
<JanC> I didn't get a single mail, let alone 3
<paultag> SergioMeneses: did the admin respond?
<JanC> (and yes i checked my spam folder)
<paultag> SergioMeneses: did you use lintco?
<SergioMeneses> I'm not using my pc
<paultag> sorry, what?
<paultag> SergioMeneses: did someone file the bugs with lintco?
<SergioMeneses> laptop
<paultag> SergioMeneses: and was the admin responding to the inquery?
<paultag> (sp, sorry)
<JanC> the admin is not the loco contact, and as said before was very busy with having 2 jobs & organizing FOSDEM recently...
<JanC> that's why there is a loco contact...
<SergioMeneses> JanC, in LP the admin is https://launchpad.net/~markvdb
<JanC> SergioMeneses: I already told you so  ☺
<JanC> but admin is not relevant
<JanC> anyway, let's further discuss this tomorrow, it's almost 3am here, and I hope to get some more info from my team tomorrow
<JanC> (discussion about this on the ML started last Thursday apparently, but I was sick then and didn't catch up until today)
<SergioMeneses> JanC, please write us an email!... 
<paultag> JanC: request an extention to the end of the cycle even if you don't need it
<paultag> JanC: it was standard practice a few months ago
<JanC> I suppose we will need an extension anyway, as there is no loco council meeting on the 16th  ☺
<JanC> but yes, I will write
<JanC> (after I clear up what happened in the locoteam also--that's some disadvantage of being a bit anarchistic, I guess ;) )
<SergioMeneses> paultag, JanC look https://picasaweb.google.com/101586564530051299524/Ubuntu#5708061646893615634
<paultag> yeah
<paultag> locolint _admin_ :)
<paultag> I mean, that's why it happened
<paultag> but it should have been checked manually
<SergioMeneses> paultag, that's true
<SergioMeneses> :S
<YoBoY> how lintco works when the owner is a team ? :) (you can try with ubuntu-fr)
<JanC> YoBoY: not to mention, when the contact is a team?  ;)
<YoBoY> we cheated to avoid this case, our contact was on the LC ^^"
<JanC> LOL
<JanC> I was too, at some time
<JanC> but that shouldn't be a requirement  :P
<YoBoY> +1 :)
<paultag> YoBoY: if it's a team, it should recurse all the members
<JanC> so, let's figure this out tomorrow (we're all past 3am here, I assume)
<paultag> YoBoY: my hometeam was team-managed, so I think I had it in mind
<YoBoY> yep
<paultag> yep it does
<paultag> awesome
<paultag> oh snap, forgot I wrote a manpage for i t
<paultag> lulz, it has FBAUTOSTART(1) at the bottom
<JanC> now make it parse the contact entry in the loco portal, please  ☺
<paultag> JanC: at the time there was no API
<paultag> JanC: if it's baked in now, it should be a snap with the module system I have in there
<paultag> but I don't have commit access anymore :)
<paultag> so someone else do it :)
<mhall119> paultag: python-unity-singlet is in the Precise Universe
<paultag> mhall119: rockn'
<paultag> mhall119: I'll be uploading python-sunlight to debian soon I think
<mhall119> awesome
<mhall119> between the two, making a politics lens will be easy
<YoBoY> JanC: there is still enought live cds left from the fosdem for your next events ?
<paultag> mhall119: jeppers
<JanC> YoBoY: I just sent 80 CDs to Hasselt & Genk  ;)
<paultag> mhall119: I might have a contribution for you in a week or so
<paultag> mhall119: and by you, I mean the community folks, because I want LWN and I'm going to use code as bribery
<JanC> will provide most of the rest to the large 2-day computer fair in Antwerp
<JanC> not only FOSDEM leftovers BTW, also CDs from the box we got as a locoteam
<YoBoY> ok, good :) I still have around 200 here
<JanC> I also got about 150 leftover Kubuntu CDs from the KDE booth...
<JanC> (they only got their CDs at FOSDEM somewhere during Sunday...)
<JanC> we provided them with our own Kubuntu CDs on Saturday  ;)
<JanC> but not too many of them available of course
<YoBoY> it's better than nothing
<JanC> well, not sure what to do with the Kubuntu ones, they aren't really what we need for our booths
<JanC> maybe the Antwerp fair is slightly different, but still
<YoBoY> I give them to the volunteers on our ubuntu party
<JanC> I don't have 150 volunteers  :P
<YoBoY> ^^"
<JanC> actually, i think some of those 150 got distributed to some school already (by a Kubuntu fan)
<YoBoY> same here, people take what they want, and some give them to schools, at work, ...
<JanC> we use most of the CDs at computer fairs though, where it's less useful to confuse people with 13.7 different variations of the same
<YoBoY> sure, but we have our french edition for that :)
<JanC> right
<JanC> we have been thinking about something like that, except we'd need a Dutch/French/German/English edition or something like that  ;)
<JanC> an that probably won't fit on a CD...
<YoBoY> difficult yes to have all the languages on one cd :]
<JanC> not to mention Turkish, Arabic, ...   :P
<JanC> I actually installed Ubuntu in Turkish once
<JanC> at one of those computer fairs
<YoBoY> the translation is good ?
<JanC> appaently
<JanC> there was this guy of Turkish decent, but born in Belgium (and speaking Dutch), who just married a Turkish girl who didn't know much Dutch yet (and only some English)
<JanC> and they bought a second hand laptop and asked us to install Ubuntu on it
<JanC> (apparently there is no Turkish MS Windows available in Belgian shops, and certainly not on that computer fair)
<JanC> so I installed it in Turkish all the way (including the installer)
<YoBoY> you are crazy ^^"
<YoBoY> for that type of install, i would have done it in english and installed the language pack after
<JanC> I knew the positions of most answers, and asked the couple to translate if I wasn't sure  ☺
<JanC> this way, it was easier to engage them
<JanC> and show it was really multilingual  :P
<YoBoY> sure :)
<YoBoY> time to sleep ^^ good night
<JanC> YoBoY: big tip: try to get Ubuntu in schools that still teach latin
<JanC> they will really drool on this OS which is available in latin, has a latin word processor, a latin spellchecker, etc.
<JanC> same if you know places/associations that teach/use esperanto
<YoBoY> good morning
<YoBoY> JanC: I tried once with an esperanto association, they seem interested but not enough :)
<paultag> mhall119: hey dude
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-02-04
<dholbach> good morning
<shod> Hi. Can any body let me know how can I create LoCo team in my city?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-02-05
<genii-around> shod: Are you currently doing any Ubuntu related activites like having Ubuntu Hours or release parties with an existing group, or are you trying to start from scratch?
<genii-around> shod: At any rate, you may like to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingApproved
<shod> Hello! Can any bidy help me?
<shod> I'm about create a LoCo team. How can I do?
<JoseeAntonioR> shod: hey! have you checked there's not another LoCo team in your area?
<shod> In fact, I'm from Benin. I saw one LoCo team called Benin Ubuntu. Unfortunetly, it'is not actif.
<shod> joseeAntonioR, How can I do ?
<JoseeAntonioR> let me check
<shod> Ok! I'm waiting...
<JoseeAntonioR> shod: you should work with the actual Ubuntu-BJ council to get it active and running, no need to create another LoCo
<shod> Ok I'll try to do it
<shod> thank you.
<JoseeAntonioR> shod: no worries, and if you have any doubts make sure to come back around :)
<shod> :) you're very king
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-02-06
<pleia2> sigh, less than a month to plan a global jam? :( (assuming the announcement is accurate, even though the wiki hasn't been updated and loco.ubuntu.com event hasn't been added)
 * genii-around blinks and goes to look at his calendar
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> pleia2: indeed
<czajkowski> be nice if they had created the event on the LTP first and the wiki 
<pleia2> czajkowski: yeah, they even told people to use the LTP in the email :\
<pleia2> czajkowski: can the loco-council add the event to the portal? (not sure how this process is supposed to work, whether you need an ack from the canonical team or whatnot)
<czajkowski> the loco council can of course add the event
<czajkowski> just would have been nice to been included in final decision andasked to add the event before it went out in the maik 
<czajkowski> *mail 
<czajkowski> will do it when I finish work later 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-02-07
<dholbach> good morning
<locodir-user> oi
<genii-around> Hm
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-02-08
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-02-09
<locodir-user> como se registra un locoteam, ya lei el articulo de la wiki y cree los pasos hace algun tiempo, pero sigue sin salirme en la lista de equipos
<locodir-user> can you sent a email for me.That include all the ubuntu basic command and shortcut
<locodir-user> My email is tinminlu007@gmail.com 
<locodir-user> thank you!
<DansVC> oi
<DansVC> alguem?
<DansVC> :(~
<DansVC> <html>
<DansVC> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2013-02-10
<locodir-user> hello
<locodir-user> ade org ke tak
<locodir-user> Hi
<locodir-user> hello i have a doubt
<coolbhavi> hey locodir-user 
<coolbhavi> tell us :-)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-02-06
<Andyrew> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-02-07
<elacheche> Hey guys :)
<elacheche> How can I have the ubuntu cloaks?
<elacheche> Oups... I find it x) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Cloaks 
<elacheche> belkinsa, http://serial-coder.co.uk/blog/2014/02/new-ubuntu-members/ ?
<belkinsa> I saw.
<elacheche> :)
<belkinsa> I have the Planet Ubuntu feed in my reader plus s-fox and I are Twitter friends.
<belkinsa> And I need to get my blog unto the Planet...
<jose> elacheche: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership for information
<elacheche> jose, I'm already an ubuntu Member (a new one ) x) :)
<jose> then go to #ubuntu-irc to ask for it
<elacheche> thx jose 
<genii> Hi guys. When will 14.04 release parties be added as a global event on the website?
<genii> ( I've already confirmed the details for the one here in Toronto, posted it now at http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ca/2701-trusty-tahr-toronto-release-party/  but there was no global event yet to associate it with)
<jose> genii: let me try and fix that asap :)
<genii> jose: Thanks!
<jose> genii: global event created as 14.04 Release Parties
<genii> Yay!
<jose> :)
<BobJonkman1> Hi jose: Is it possible to add an Open Data Day global event too? It's on Saturday, 22 February 2014; the Web site is http://opendataday.org/  
<BobJonkman1> In the past I've found it a good venue to do some stealth Ubuntu promotion.
<jose> BobJonkman1: sure, let me check about it
<BobJonkman1> Here in Kitchener-Waterloo it tends to attract many of the Ubuntu-ca members, so a bit of cross-promotion would be good.
<jose> BobJonkman1: added
<BobJonkman1> I was just chatting with genii in #ubuntu-ca about the small number of events in the LoCo portal. Only 25 events globally, and most of them from Berkeley...
<BobJonkman1> Thanx jose!
<jose> sure thing :)
 * genii makes a fresh pot of coffee and slides the mugs around
<jose> and yes, usage of the loco portal is to be promote
<jose> though it's being more used than before
<BobJonkman1> Hmm.  I thought the list of upcoming events was shorter than usual.
<jose> nope, it's bigger than usual :)
<jose> before, we only used to have one or two events in there
<BobJonkman1> But maybe I've only seen it right before a large global event like a party
<jose> maybe
<BobJonkman1> OK, I'll put some links up to http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2703/ (Open Data Day Hackathon) on http://wiki.opendataday.org/Main_Page
<jose> cool!
<locodir-user> Kalhspera!
<locodir-user> mallon kalhmera!
<belkinsa> W00t.
<locodir-user> Hi!
<belkinsa> Hey there!
<locodir-user> if we have a shared hard disk in three parts , how we can install the linux ubuntu on one of them? Must we create sub-partitions for linux for example for /home and for swap or we just choose the partition and the next?
<belkinsa> Wrong channel.
<locodir-user> I think I am on the right channel
<belkinsa> #ubuntu?
<locodir-user> the ubuntu-gr drove me to this chat
<belkinsa> This is a support question.  Not a question about LoCo's.
<locodir-user> what is the differency ? All are editions for Linux
<locodir-user> Right?
<belkinsa> #ubuntu is the support channel.
<locodir-user> what I have to type to go to this room?
<belkinsa>  /join #ubuntu without that space before /
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-02-08
<BobJonkman1> Just wanted to mention that in the last seven hours the #ubuntu-ca event list went from zero to five events: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-ca/ 
<BobJonkman1> Wowsers
<belkinsa> Wow.
<belkinsa> BobJonkman1, looks like the IRC/Video chat thing is popular in your LoCo.
<BobJonkman1> It went pretty well last month with just regular Hangouts
<BobJonkman1> so this month we're going to try it with Hangouts-on-air
<belkinsa> We are trying just IRC but I can't seem to get anyone to reply to the call.  Only two did.
<BobJonkman1> +JeffSmith on Google (CrankyOldBugger on Launchpad) is setting it up, he's more accomplished with Google Plus than I am
<BobJonkman1> How's the participation on your mailing list?
<belkinsa> Horrible.
<belkinsa> The forums too.
<BobJonkman1> I once accidentally sent a message to the entire Launchpad membership for ubuntu-ca and got some good response there. Some people were wondering why they'd never heard from us before
<BobJonkman1> I hardly ever look at the forums
<belkinsa> Same, but lately it has been more.  Discourse too.
<BobJonkman1> I don't think ubuntu-ca has a presence on Discourse
<BobJonkman1> Yet
<belkinsa> It's up to you guys for that.
<BobJonkman1> I'll mention it at the next meeting
<BobJonkman1> Hi Aruna! You can catch the backscroll for this channel on irclogs at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/02/07/%23ubuntu-locoteams.html#t17:18
<BobJonkman1> That's where it gets interesting (for me, anyway)
<aruna> Hi Bob, thank's and will do :)
<belkinsa> Hey there aruna
<aruna> yup all the gossip :)
<aruna> Hey belkinsa howdy
<aruna> BobJonkman:Kalhspera!	23:38
<aruna> locodir-user	mallon kalhmera! Woot ?
<BobJonkman1> The news that hasn't yet scrolled into irclogs is that since genii put in the Toronto Trusty Tahr release party we've also added a couple of Ubuntu Hours, the next IRC/Video Chat meeting, and the Waterloo Region Open Data Day hackathon.
<BobJonkman1> I'll bet there's a Sri Lankan Ubuntu LoCo :)
<aruna> There seems to actually at #ubuntu-lk but everytime I try logging in am the only person there :)
<BobJonkman1> I'm thinking it would be cool if you could stage another Ubuntu Hour Toronto between now and the release party
<BobJonkman1> Maybe to coincide with the IRC/Video Chat. Or not. Depends what you can arrange.
<aruna> definitely a nice thought and can do but I need Mike on this
<aruna> Mike = genii
<aruna>  Ubuntu Sri Lanka :: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SriLankanTeam :: Dapper Release Party, 4th June 2006, 1pm onwards at Excel World, Darley Road, Colombo 7.
<aruna> That is whats there on the Sri Lankan loco 
<aruna> I may actually be travelling in April to Sri Lanka, so may be have a release party there for Trusty Tahr ?
<belkinsa> Check their LoCo page?
<aruna> I would if I knew where it was 
<aruna> :)
<belkinsa> Allow me to find it for you
<aruna> Please dear that would be very kind n thank you
<belkinsa> Seems that they use Google for their mailing list: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!forum/ubuntu-lk-team
<aruna> oh-kay..
<belkinsa> But nothing here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/#Asia
<aruna> The first link shows me a moderated list where they want you to apply for membership ( whcih I have just done ) 
<belkinsa> Oh.
<belkinsa> Hmm.
<aruna> I can start up something like a chapter when am there in April, my concern is once am back in Toronto who carries on ? 
<BobJonkman1> aruna: Your son :)
<aruna> Oh man that is black mail
<aruna> how can I say no :)
<BobJonkman1> I've been trying to get my son to go to genii's release parties; after all, he's within walking distance.
<BobJonkman1> I'll ask laurelrusswurm to make some standups for the SriLanka LoCo
<aruna> The family firmly believes one single geek is quite sufficient but I will do what I can - promise !
<BobJonkman1> She's done it for the Algerian LoCo, and maybe the Croatian LoCo too.
<aruna> Hmmm... am sure your son will show up IF we can provide some incentive ( such as free food+free beer + u get ze idea :)
<BobJonkman1> I think the Toronto party has cupcakes and coffee.
<BobJonkman1> Standups: http://sobac.com/temp/ubuntu/ubuntu-ca-logo-standup.jpg
<aruna> I was quite frankly very impressed by the stand-ups you put on the table at dufferin when we had the ubuntu hour here in Toronto, especially the Sysadmin one was screaming out to me "Put me in your pocket"
<BobJonkman1> Can't find the link to the Toronto and Guelph standups that laurelrusswurm made in December...
<BobJonkman1> Did you get a SysAdminDay standup?
<aruna> cupcakes is not food, if I can offer William a strip-loin steak am betting you ten bucks he will show up and no but badly wanted to grab that sysadmin stand up and hide it in my pocket :)
<aruna> Has anyone from Sri Lanka been in regular contact either on irc or even email ? Who would know or who can I ask ? 
<belkinsa> !lococouncil
<ubot2> The LoCo Council is coolbhavi, costales, jose, SergioMeneses, skellat and PabloRubianes - they are there to help, just ask! :) You can send them an email at loco-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<belkinsa> Ask them, ^^^
<aruna> Oh-kay I will thank you belkinsa
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
<aruna> jose: your part of  the council so am asking ? tell me please?
<jose> hey
 * jose reads
<aruna> hey right back and hugzzz ( gud to see u friend :)
<jose> I think ubot2 was right, I am part of the council
<jose> about Sri Lanka, just go ahead and contact them directly
<aruna> It would be nice if we can rejuvenate interest in linux and open source in Sri Lanka 
<jose> I don't think they'll find any trouble on that
<aruna> contact who though  ?
<aruna> I can start up things but best to link-up with existing  agencies that are supportive and colloborate ? if no one is willing then we do this by oursleves
<jose> no, contact the mailing list maybe?
<aruna> yes jose I will do so
<aruna> There does not seem to be a sri lankan loco team : http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/
<BobJonkman1> !seen magicfab
<ubot2> I have no seen command
<BobJonkman1> !last magicfab
<ubot2> Factoid 'last magicfab' not found
<benonsoftware> BobJonkman1: The bot doesn't have those commands :)
<BobJonkman1> benonsoftware: Apparently not.
<BobJonkman1> benonsoftware: I'll find magicfab another way.
<locodir-user> hello
<aruna> jose: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SriLankanTeam
<nterray> Hi there, I am looking for some help to setup a dual input fr/ja on kubuntu 13.10.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2014-02-09
<Ale_>  /join #ubuntu-mx
<elacheche_anis> hello
<jose> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-02-02
<kwami> hi everyone, im having a serious problem on getting openvas working. Im usin the 14.10 LTS
<dholbach> good morning
<Noxvil> !cz
<ubot5> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<Noxvil> !cz
<ubot5> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<CrazyLemon> lol!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-02-03
<dholbach> good morning
<nhaines> Morning!  :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-02-04
<prav313311> haieeeeee
<Dustin> Hey i just watched a conference with michael how do i join?
<wxl> join what?
<Dustin> a community
<wxl> you mean a local community?
<Dustin> yeah although i hate the usa ya
<wxl> first see if there is one nearby http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<Dustin> i did that but im from massachusetts and there isnt much going on
<wxl> make one!
<wxl> massachusetts is no small place
<wxl> well
<wxl> in terms of population per capita :)
<Dustin> i honestly dont want to live in the us
<wxl> well that's your choice
<wxl> seems there are regular meetings in your state http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ma/
<Dustin> i looked for meetings and there didnt post any
<wxl> this in 2 days http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-us-ma/2972-monthly-meeting-foss-user-group-at-natick-community-senior-center/
<Dustin> oh ok ty
<wxl> you can also try to contact them
<Dustin> such an awesome message
<wxl> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-ma/+contactuser/
<wxl> you should consider joining the team
<Dustin> i would love to
<wxl> you can do so here https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-ma
<Dustin> ok thank you
<wxl> they have a mailing list too
<wxl> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-ma
<Dustin> lol thank you
<wxl> join #ubuntu-us-ma here
<Dustin> your fast with those
<wxl> it's all right there :)
<wxl> website seems dead tho
<Dustin> yeah ill deff find somthing thankyou for your help
<wxl> of course they may need new leadership
<wxl> that's what i've been doing since last year for oregon
<Dustin> how is it there?
<wxl> awesome :)
<Dustin> i bet! theres much more down to earth people in the country
<wxl> there are two admins of your loco: https://launchpad.net/~leftyfb (leftyfb here on irc), who works for canonical and https://launchpad.net/~yuriy-kozlov (yuriy on irc)
<wxl> well portland's freaking huge so i don't know if i'd say we're in the country :)
<Dustin> haha
<wxl> yuriy is a kubuntu dev
<Dustin> im going to go check those out thankyou so much!!!!!
<wxl> no problem
<wxl> good luck and ping me if you need further help
<wxl> if there's nothing doing there, i can help you make it happen :)
<Dustin> ok will do
<Dustin> thankyou for your help
<wxl> happy to do it :)
<dholbach> good morning
<venkat> hello
<Kilos> greetings everyone
<elacheche> Hey guys!! Kilos have a new Community project and need some help :)
<Kilos> I have created a channel for linking as many african locos as possible and would like to make it official
<Kilos> #ubuntu-africa
<Kilos> please
<pleia2> Kilos: there isn't really a way to make it official, aside from following these guidelines for creating channels: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels
<pleia2> locos themselves are organized at the country level, so you'll want to work with the existing locos that already exist in Africa
<Kilos> ty pleia2  ill look at that
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/#Africa
<Kilos> yes i have contact with a few of them and one so far seems dead
<Kilos> the zimbabwe loco
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-02-05
<dholbach> good morning
<inetpro> hi dholbach 
<tarvid> anyone have a link to a template for a poster? Jam here is scheduled for Sunday
<mhall119> http://spreadubuntu.org/en/get-materials/poster has posters
<inetpro> hmm...
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-02-06
<dholbach> good morning
<tarvid> how do I check registrations for an event?
<belkinsa> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2967/
<belkinsa> And choose your event
<tarvid> Is that supposed to show the number of registrations? I am trying to plan.
<belkinsa> Yes
<belkinsa> It should.
<belkinsa> Here is an example: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-fr/3025-ubuntu-global-jam/
<belkinsa> You can also check the mailing-list of your LoCo or the IRC channel.
<tarvid> Thanks
<belkinsa> Not a problem.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2015-02-08
<rohitneginahan> i want to install canon lbp printer
<rohitneginahan> lbp 2900
<rohitneginahan> plz tell me
<nhaines> !support | rohitneginahan 
<ubot5> rohitneginahan: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Kilos> good morning from south africa
<nhaines> Good morning again!
<Kilos> yeah hi, can you please forward the info here for me nhaines  ?
<nhaines> So you're working on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AfricanTeams which is a project to foster collaboration between all of the LoCo teams on the African continent.
<Kilos> yessir and to pull in the lugs as well
<Kilos> they have ubuntu users in them that have nowhere else to go
<nhaines> And it sounds like you've already reached out to several of the LoCos and 7 of them plus South Africa are interested in participating.
<Kilos> so the end result as i see it will be all linux users working under our banner
<Kilos> yes the 8th (ethiopia mailed me this morning and they are keen too so its 8 now
<Kilos> this is a south african initiative
<nhaines> I think it's fantastic that you're reaching out to help encourage other LoCos.
<nhaines> Do you have a sense of project leadership?
<Kilos> i hope so, most seem to have almost faded away and are excited when they hear the is something like this happening
<Kilos> nhaines  im still learning but look at my wiki page for an idea of who i am
<Kilos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kilos
<Kilos> had to make that for my membership application so lots of new stuff happening here
<nhaines> Oh, I see the Membership Board accepted your application!  Well please let me welcome you to the club.  :)
<Kilos> ty nhaines  
<nhaines> As you know, Ubuntu membership is granted to community members who have already been contributing positively, so I'm glad your contributions were recognized.
<nhaines> Do you see this project as basically being IRC-only?
<Kilos> yeah me too, i have found great friends here on ubuntu-za
<nhaines> Or would you want to expand to forums or a mailing list as well?
<Kilos> i think the end result will include everything
<Kilos> being so scattered i was hoping to have an african loco to encompass all of africa
<Kilos> the irc channel is just the starting point
<Kilos> because im comfortable on irc 
<nhaines> LoCos work best on a country-by-country basis, but from there if everyone is working together that's only a good thing.
<Kilos> as things grow i will get others to run whatever else is needed
<nhaines> For instance, each country can plan events and handle Ubuntu DVD distribution internally.  But sharing advice on spreading Ubuntu can happen continent-wide.
<Kilos> even tunisia who are verified still were fading and now they have got new interest again
<nhaines> 10 teams are marked as missing.  Have you contacted them yet and simply not heard from them?
<Kilos> zim seems to be totally dead, the rest are a work in motion
<nhaines> Okay.  The LoCo Council are checking in on each team bit by bit.  I'll make a note that we need to reach out to the Zimbabwe team.  Thank you for bringing that to our attention.
<Kilos> because they have kinda died out it takes a while to get replies and now i was told my mail went to spam so i have to investigate more
<Kilos> but i wont rest till i at least have one person from each country
<Kilos> once they are all on the irc channel then we can have a meeting and sort things out i think
<nhaines> Oh, by the way, the Ubuntu-ZA website is really stunning.
<Kilos> ty that was superflys hard work
<nhaines> I happened to be testing Ubuntu on my phone when I saw his email, and the site looks beautiful on the Ubuntu phone browser too.  :)
<nhaines> Okay.  So I want to make sure to talk with the rest of the LoCo Council and make sure that we're thinking ahead on this project and that you have the best chance to succeed.
<Kilos> great lol we in za would actually like to ask for a ubuntu phone to be sent to him as well
<Kilos> ty for all your help nhaines  
<nhaines> That might take a while to get back to you.  Hopefully within a week or so we'll have a response.
<Kilos> great
<nhaines> But I have to say that so far it sounds like you've put a lot of thought into this and it seems very popular.
<nhaines> So thank you for starting that process.
<Kilos> yes the lost sheep are happy to find they still hhave somewhere to go
<Kilos> yw , ill do whatever i can
<nhaines> By the way, if you would like to have an Ubuntu phone sent to your LoCo, you can have maiatoday submit a request using these instructions: http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/
<Kilos> wonderful ty for that, we think the fly is the man to get one
<nhaines> There are no guarantees, but I'm sure that the obvious hard work put into the site is a strong argument.  :)
<Kilos> hehe
<nhaines> Canonical oversees those requests independently, but there is currently a lot of money available.  So it's a good time to apply.
<Kilos> yay
<nhaines> Okay, I'll go write the email before I go to sleep.  Thanks again and good luck!  :)
<Kilos> ty very much
<Kilos> :D
<nhaines> You're an inspiration to many!  We'll email you when we know more.  :)
 * Kilos bows
<Kilos> oh sorry nhaines  maybe we could have an africa superloco to cover the whole continent
<nhaines> Definitely no superlocos.  :)
<nhaines> The problem is, if you need DVDs for an event, only the LoCo contact can request them.
<nhaines> So now that person has to keep track for every country in Africa.
<nhaines> (Just as an example.)
<Kilos> aha
<nhaines> So we want one LoCo per country, and if it makes sense for you all to work together then we want to make it easy for you to do that.
<Kilos> i didnt think of the dvd part, Maia always sorts that end for us
<nhaines> Right, and usually it's only one set of DVDs per cycle, so they'd get 125 DVDs and have to mail them out to everywhere in Africa and pay shipping and customs taxes.
<Kilos> i was mainly thinking of countries with too few members to actually form a loco
<nhaines> Well, you only need two or three people to form a LoCo!  But yes, working together is going to help countries that do not yet have an active LoCo.
<Kilos> and actually with iso download so easy today most peeps dont even ask for dvds anymore
<nhaines> That's true, and that's why Canonical only creates official DVDs for LTS releases now.  But they can still be valuable.
<nhaines> Especially to lend credibility to an event.
<nhaines> So my advice is to welcome new Ubuntu enthusiasts and encourage them to form together and work with other enthusiasts to form LoCos in their country.
<Kilos> cool
<Kilos> ty
<nhaines> You're welcome, and thank you again.
<Kilos> my pleasure
<Kilos> eish what did i do wrong now
<Kilos> This message has been automatically generated in response to the
<Kilos> creation of a trouble ticket regarding:
<Kilos>         "irc channel logs", 
<Kilos> a summary of which appears below.
<Kilos> There is no need to reply to this message right now.  Your ticket has been
<Kilos> assigned an ID of [rt.ubuntu.com #26012].
<soundlessubuntuu> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-02-08
<Kilos> o/
<dholbach> good morning
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij  and others
<svij> hi Kilos and dholbach 
<dholbach> hi Kilos, hi svij
<wxl> that's what coffee is for svij :)
<pleia2> I drank a whole pot this morning :D
<svij> hm?
<wxl> oh darnit i meant to say that on -lococuncil
<svij> ah
<wxl> svij: you were saying you need motivation :)
<svij> yeah…
<wxl> i assume you mean for real life
<svij> for studyming for my exams to be excact ;)
<genii> mmm coffee
<ViperChief1> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-02-09
<ViperChief1> Have LoCo's in the US pretty much completely died off?
<wxl> nope, ViperChief1 
<ViperChief1> I helped with the getting the NV one started back in the day but, overall, LoCo's in the U.S. look dead.
<ViperChief1> Especially when looking on the forums. A lot of those LoCo forums haven't had posts in years.
<pleia2> California is quite busy, Arizona has lots of events
<pleia2> oh yeah, the forums are pretty dead
<wxl> yeah well i don't use the forums
<wxl> oregon is still chugging along slowly
<ViperChief1> That's good to see. I know a lot of people see LoCo's and LUG's as no longer relevant. I miss the social aspect.
<ViperChief1> I'm thinking of taking over the LoCo here (been in talks with the current leads) and restarting a LUG.
<pleia2> great :)
<ViperChief1> I'd like to see people get interested in computing again. Not gaming, but actual computing, hacking, etc.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-02-10
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-02-11
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-02-12
<VAIO-USER2016> I need help getting the BOOT LOADER into a SVD11225CXB VAIOUltra book... The boot loader goes straight forward into windows; I changed the power settings and is not that, it is like no boot loader is on my laptop
<VAIO-USER2016> I also tried modifying the MBR on windows with a bcdedit command
<VAIO-USER2016> and did not make any effect
<wxl> VAIO-USER2016: this channel is for communication about the various local communities around the world. i would encourage you to either seek one near by you or to go to #ubuntu for support.
<VAIO-USER2016> ok thanks
<wxl> no problem VAIO-USER2016 good luck!
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-02-13
<Kilos> o/
<wxl> daker: do you find it a poor idea to include loco-council as part of ltp-devs?
<wxl> daker, i just merged PabloRubianes' fix to trunk. i assume i should not mest with production?
<wxl> tsimonq2: where's the bug report?
<wxl> https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/loco-team-portal/trivialfix/+linkbug
<PabloRubianes> wxl, thanks
<PabloRubianes> the other merge needs to get into production, the one ordering the teams
<wxl> PabloRubianes: to be clear, link me?
<PabloRubianes> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltp-devs/loco-team-portal/0.2/revision/682
<tsimonq2> wxl: do you require a bug report? it's an extremely trivial fix
<PabloRubianes> it's already merged to truck
<wxl> PabloRubianes: do you know if it's ok to just merge to production??? i guess technically you can do it too but i can take care of it :)
<wxl> tsimonq2: no bug report required, but it wil help
<PabloRubianes> wxl, I think we need to have a meeting to maybe coordinate the efforts in the loco portal
<tsimonq2> wxl: well you know what is being merged, there's a diff
<wxl> PabloRubianes: i think that would be wise. want to arrange?
<wxl> tsimonq2: it's a question of record keeping and such
<tsimonq2> I would like to attend that as well
<PabloRubianes> wxl, yes
<tsimonq2> wxl: ahh okay, if I have to, :D
<PabloRubianes> tsimonq2, want to be in? :)
<tsimonq2> yeah PabloRubianes 
<tsimonq2> so can we pick a time that I can attend instead of right in the middle of the day?
<tsimonq2> and Hangout or IRC?
<PabloRubianes> IRC would be better for me on weekdays
<tsimonq2> PabloRubianes: unless you want to do a Hangout on the weekend....
<tsimonq2> that would work for me
<PabloRubianes> it could be next weekend? so we think improvements and review the bugs this week?
<PabloRubianes> to know the situation
<wxl> PabloRubianes: the important thing, i think, is getting daker involved
<PabloRubianes> wxl,  yes he is busy but having hi, as guide would be great
 * tsimonq2 would be able to do it next weekend
<PabloRubianes> tsimonq2, where are you from?
<daker> hi
 * PabloRubianes hate timezones :P
<wxl> hi daker
<tsimonq2> PabloRubianes: Wisconsin
<tsimonq2> daker: we are looking to have a meeting about the LoCo portal, want it?
<tsimonq2> what times would work for you, daker?
<tsimonq2> daker: we were thinking about a Hangout next weekend
<wxl> or irc. i prefer irc, frankly
<daker> tsimonq2: i can't, only irc, voip stuff is blocked here
<tsimonq2> daker: alright, makes sense
<tsimonq2> PabloRubianes: if you facilitate, can I tackle agenda?
<tsimonq2> and we need times :)
<tsimonq2> I'll create a Doodle poll or whatever
<PabloRubianes> doodle is ok for me
<tsimonq2> wxl, PabloRubianes, daker: Here is the Doodle poll, times in UTC: http://doodle.com/poll/zivzc4dwzxqgyq3y
<tsimonq2> lol okay I should adjust this
<tsimonq2> that's just insane
<tsimonq2> one minute
<tsimonq2> how about this, wxl, PabloRubianes, daker, when are you available usually each day?
<PabloRubianes> that doodle is kind of late for me
<wxl> tsimonq2: weeekdays ~10:30-5:30 pacific
<tsimonq2> okay, PabloRubianes?
<PabloRubianes> next weekend I would be available arround this time and weekdays 9am to 6pm UTC -3
<tsimonq2> PabloRubianes: what about weekdays?
<wxl> um
<wxl> he did say weekdays tsimonq2 
<PabloRubianes> weekdays 9am to 6pm UTC -3
<tsimonq2> ahh okay sorry
<tsimonq2> what about daker?
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/loco-team-portal/trivialfix/+merge/285981
<tsimonq2> added a bug :P
<daker> from 9pm UTC/GMT
<daker> usually available during the day
<tsimonq2> daker: from that point until what point?
<daker> tsimonq2 wxl PabloRubianes FYI we can't change deps/version just like that
<PabloRubianes> daker, I just comment that
<PabloRubianes> the django version was a problem we didnt fixed yet
<PabloRubianes> I recall there are specific versions to this
<daker> tsimonq2: from 11am to 7pm UTC/GMT
<tsimonq2> okay, thanks daker 
<wxl> daker: well, the current version of the dep is uninstallable in any supported ubuntu version
<daker> wxl: you don't need to install postgres on the dev environement
<wxl> daker: not even for a live version?
<tsimonq2> yes you do!
<PabloRubianes> wxl, also the django version is unsupported by the django project
<daker> wxl: IS takes care of that
<daker> PabloRubianes: i have started migrating to 1.4 but hadnt the time to finish/test
<PabloRubianes> daker, 1.4 is also already unsoported
<daker> PabloRubianes: ouch :/
<PabloRubianes> daker at the moment
<PabloRubianes> only 1.8.9 or 1.9.2 are supported
<PabloRubianes> https://www.djangoproject.com/download/#supported-versions
<daker> PabloRubianes: so i think we need to migrate to the next LTS
<daker> 1.8
<tsimonq2> wxl: looking through times, 6 PM UTC works for everyone except you, would it be reasonable to start at 6 PM UTC or should it be 6:30 PM?
<tsimonq2> that's 10AM your time
<wxl> tsimonq2: that's really tight for me. i have a morning meeting.
<tsimonq2> wxl: every day?
<PabloRubianes> daker +1
<wxl> yep
<tsimonq2> wxl: would 10:30 work?
<wxl> tsimonq2: it's tight. all i can is probably.
<daker> PabloRubianes: but we need to ask IS first
<PabloRubianes> daker, sure
<tsimonq2> well the other time that might work is 9 PM UTC, but daker says he is unavailable...
<PabloRubianes> but is quite a security problem having this sooooo unupdated
<PabloRubianes> 6:30UTC works for me
<daker> tsimonq2: i can try 9pm UTC
<PabloRubianes> 8pm UTC?
<tsimonq2> alright then, I'll get a Doodle poll set up
<PabloRubianes> or 7?
<wxl> 8 or 7 utc would be great for me
<tsimonq2> but it would have to be on a Wednesday
 * tsimonq2 has school :D
<PabloRubianes> wed is great for me
<PabloRubianes> 7 or 8
<tsimonq2> well we have to hear from daker, because he is unavailable at that time
<wxl> wed works for me
<daker> i can't be 100% because i leave the office at 7pm
<daker> i'll use the phone to chat then
<wxl> we should do 8
<PabloRubianes> daker 7pm utc?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I can't do 8
<wxl> darnit
<daker> PabloRubianes: yes
<wxl> 7:30? :)
<tsimonq2> just...here http://doodle.com/poll/43622g84wsxr9iie
<tsimonq2> wxl: yeah you can join in halfway :D
<tsimonq2> it can be an hour long thing!
<tsimonq2> wxl: http://doodle.com/poll/43622g84wsxr9iie
<wxl> if we intend to have this at #ubuntu-meeting, did we check if it's available?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I'll check the Fridge calendar quick
<tsimonq2> it seems goof
<tsimonq2> *good
<tsimonq2> wxl: is there anyone we can contact to confirm?
<wxl> no if it's good it's good
<wxl> we might want to put it on the fridge jic tho
<tsimonq2> alright, I'll make a quick blog post
<wxl> nono
<wxl> i mean on the calendar
<wxl> i mean you can make a blog post if you want
<tsimonq2> well I'll hold up quick
<tsimonq2> yeah, how?
<tsimonq2> oic nvm
<wxl> rtfm tsimonq2 :)
<tsimonq2> ic wxl! :P
<tsimonq2> so I think we can decide on Wednesday, February 24 from 9 to 10 UTC?
<tsimonq2> wxl, PabloRubianes, daker: ^
<PabloRubianes> why cant be feb 17?
<tsimonq2> PabloRubianes: I think we need time to plan
<PabloRubianes> okey
<tsimonq2> wxl: where should I put the agenda?
<tsimonq2> wxl: what wiki page?
<tsimonq2> PabloRubianes: so if you facilitate, can I handle the agenda?
<PabloRubianes> I just thought about go throw the bugs to see what is more important to change
<PabloRubianes> and ideas to improve the site
<tsimonq2> PabloRubianes: well that wikk go on the agenda
<tsimonq2> *will
<tsimonq2> PabloRubianes: then I'll leave open some time for community members to throw out ideas
<PabloRubianes> we need to email the loco contacts for that
<PabloRubianes> I can email them tomorrow
<tsimonq2> PabloRubianes: well no, during the meeting
<tsimonq2> and I can do that today :D
<tsimonq2> I just need something to give them, an agenda
<PabloRubianes> I say ask them for ideas
<tsimonq2> PabloRubianes: well yeah but we need something to build off of, bugs that need digging through, release cycles, stuff like that, a skeleton, so they can just then throw stuff on
<tsimonq2> Pwaht wiki page do you suggest I throw this on?
<tsimonq2> * PabloRubianes: what wiki page do you suggest I throw this on?
<tsimonq2> nvm I got it
<PabloRubianes> there's already a wiki for this?
<tsimonq2> PabloRubianes: I'm making one
<daker> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamPortal
<tsimonq2> well for meetings, I created https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamPortal/Meetings
<tsimonq2> it just shows https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamPortal/Meetings/*
<tsimonq2> I'll throw something on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamPortal/Meetings/20160224
<tsimonq2> PabloRubianes: you speak Spanish, correct?
<PabloRubianes> si hablo :P
<PabloRubianes> yes
<PabloRubianes> Im From uruguay
<tsimonq2> PabloRubianes: when I send out the email, do you think a Spanish translation is needed? either that or a small statement saying that Spanish speakers are welcome...
<tsimonq2> what do you think?
<PabloRubianes> sure
<tsimonq2> PabloRubianes: which one? :D
<PabloRubianes> both
<PabloRubianes> spanish speaking people usually tend to feel left behind by the community
<tsimonq2> PabloRubianes: which is why I want to offer translation :D
<tsimonq2> I'll say something in my email
<PabloRubianes> i imagine that Portuguese and italian or others should feel the same
<tsimonq2> PabloRubianes: well I'll put something in the email saying that if you feel like translating this statement into your own native language and someone from your LoCo can attend to translate into English, then go ahead
<tsimonq2> becase we can
<tsimonq2> *can't leave them out
<PabloRubianes> great
<tsimonq2> PabloRubianes: do you lead a LoCo?
<PabloRubianes> Im in the Uruguayan LoCo Council and on the Ubuntu LoCo Council
<PabloRubianes> with wxl
<tsimonq2> oh cool
<tsimonq2> I lead the Wisconsin USA LoCo
<PabloRubianes> cool
<PabloRubianes> we need to make loco leaders not to feel alone
<tsimonq2> PabloRubianes: elaborate on that a bit
<PabloRubianes> much leaders tend to be alone and end up burn out and leave
<tsimonq2> PabloRubianes: yeah I agree
<PabloRubianes> is something to work on
<PabloRubianes> I got to go, talk to you later tsimonq2 
<PabloRubianes> bye
<tsimonq2> o/ PabloRubianes 
#ubuntu-locoteams 2016-02-14
<ahoneybun> busy in here today
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun: yup XD
<ahoneybun> nice
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-02-06
<nhaines> mhall119: I did not!  Thanks for brining it to my attention!
<mhall119> nhaines: still no talk submitted for NextCloud or CommandPrompt?
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-02-07
<nhaines> mhall119: thanks for the heads-up.  I'll be writing them an invite letter tonight.
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-02-09
<theShirbiny> wxl: had the time to see #ubuntu-eg :)
#ubuntu-locoteams 2017-02-11
<bhargavasharma> hello
<Dry8r3aD> hello :)
<bhargavasharma> i was trying to boot windows 7 in my system while doing it  i lost my data stored in my ubuntu os.
<bhargavasharma> kindly help me to recover my data
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-02-06
<Kilos> help guys
<Kilos> i have been offline for quite a while because of health issues, internet problems and other minor probs
<Kilos> can someone please renew my ubuntu membership for me
<pleia2> sure, I'll have a look
<pleia2> have a link to your launchpad page handy?
<Kilos> ty pleia2
<Kilos> ill have to hunt for it. everything is all mixed up here
<Kilos> https://launchpad.net/~msdomdonner/+expiringmembership/ubuntumembers
<pleia2> https://launchpad.net/~msdomdonner ?
<pleia2> great
<Kilos> thats what i got from the email i missed
<Kilos> wow all these things happen at once
<pleia2> ok, you're all renewed for another year :)
<Kilos> ty dear, you are a lifesaver
<Kilos> are you still well?
<pleia2> you're welcome, hope your health has improved <3
<pleia2> yes :) thank you
<Kilos> heart seems to be slwly getting the upper hand yes ty
<Kilos> <3
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-02-08
<HARDY> JOIN
<HARDY> hi all
<Guest79194> hii
<Guest79194> please need from all of  you (ubuntu master)
<Guest79194> please need advice and suggestion from all of  you (ubuntu master)
<Kilos> o/
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-02-09
<crester48> hi
#ubuntu-locoteams 2018-02-10
<palyaros02> Привет всем
